# American Football is the superior sport.



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

American football is the best sport in the world, i mean come on don't kid yourselves soccer is boring.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 13, 2009)

i hate both. infact i hate most sports.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 13, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i hate both. infact i hate most sports.



I'm going to have to agree with this.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 13, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i hate both. infact i hate most sports.


Seconded.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i hate both. infact i hate most sports.


grrr but... they're cool.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> grrr but... they're cool.


Only if you're into it. It's the same deal with NASCAR. There are so many fans, but why exactly? It's an incredibly long race that takes like, hours, and you just... Watch. No real rush from it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 13, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i hate both. infact i hate most sports.



Agreed here as well.


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

I like football (i don't really get it though) its fun to do all the cheers and such.  like when the guy catches the ball the other team threw the crowd freaks out, which is so exciting.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 13, 2009)

Kilala said:


> I like football (i don't really get it though) its fun to do all the cheers and such.  like when the guy catches the ball the other team threw the crowd freaks out, which is so exciting.


It's like a wave of excitement. I like that part, but it's bloody boring.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Sports is an acquired taste. Personally, I find baseball boring as hell, American football to be frustrating, and basketball...eh, not my thing.

However, I do love auto-racing (NASCAR, F1, ALMS, IndyCar, if it has an engine, I watch it race), soccer, and hockey. Fast-paced, furious, dangerous, etc. Love it.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 13, 2009)

this was always pretty neat though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xMDIcsUMmA&feature=related


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> American football is the best sport in the world...



You mean the sport where all the players dress up in full body armour and skin-tight pants, spend most of their time crashing into each other for periods of no more than forty-five seconds at a time, where the clock is stopped for at least five minutes between these forty-five seconds of actual playing so there can be a complete change of players for each team... that kind of football?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 13, 2009)

Football is gayayayay.


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> You mean the sport where all the players dress up in full body armour and skin-tight pants, spend most of their time crashing into each other for periods of no more than forty-five seconds at a time, where the clock is stopped for at least five minutes between these forty-five seconds of actual playing so there can be a complete change of players for each team... that kind of football?


um... i'm pretty sure thats not how it works... i know that there are like 40 seconds between each play, and the clock keeps running unless someone throws the ball and no one catches it, or someone runs off the field.  

And i hate the way you spell armor, damn British and your unitary system of government.


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Football is gayayayay.


You're a towel


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

Well theres nothing wrong with soccer, its kind of fun watching people standing around kicking a ball back and forth, occasionally scoring every week or so.  

"oh he kicked it to that guy, oh he kicked it back, now he's just kind of standing there, maybe he'll attach the net, nope just standing there, okay he kicked it back to the other guy, now he's standing moving the ball slightly with his foot, oh the other team is trying to get the ball, nope he passed it again, this is exciting soccer folks"


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> Well theres nothing wrong with soccer, its kind of fun watching people standing around kicking a ball back and forth, occasionally scoring every week or so.
> 
> "oh he kicked it to that guy, oh he kicked it back, now he's just kind of standing there, maybe he'll attach the net, nope just standing there, okay he kicked it back to the other guy, now he's standing moving the ball slightly with his foot, oh the other team is trying to get the ball, nope he passed it again, this is exciting soccer folks"



Personally, I do find that exciting. You can't always stroke at the net when you want to, or you risk losing the to the opposing team. A goal is worth a lot and takes patience to attain, which is part of the beauty of the game.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWO2OIN_heY


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Personally, I do find that exciting. You can't always stroke at the net when you want to, or you risk losing the to the opposing team. A goal is worth a lot and takes patience to attain, which is part of the beauty of the game.


Patience is for communists


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWO2OIN_heY



Meh, every sport has their fair share of great plays. For me to deny that would be stupid.



footfoe said:


> Patience is for communists



I'm must be a communist then.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 13, 2009)

I only like sports that are based on utilitarian skills like fencing and sailing. 

By practicing those sports, I have learned to stab people and move over large distances of water without fuel. Handy.


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> I only like sports that are based on utilitarian skills like fencing and sailing.
> 
> By practicing those sports, I have learned to stab people and move over large distances of water without fuel. Handy.


Well in my opinion, fencing is for killing not for having fun.  those damn suits get in the way


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 13, 2009)

Kilala said:


> Well in my opinion, fencing is for killing not for having fun.  those damn suits get in the way



and the little ball on the end.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 13, 2009)

Kilala said:


> Well in my opinion, fencing is for killing not for having fun.  those damn suits get in the way



Fencing is that if you ever DO need to fight someone to the death, you will be well-prepared. 


And blackfurredfox... what the hell kind of fencing have you been doing?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 13, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Fencing is that if you ever DO need to fight someone to the death, you will be well-prepared.
> 
> 
> And blackfurredfox... what the hell kind of fencing have you been doing?



regular fenceing, there is a small ball on the end of, in my case, the foil as not to harm the person.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 13, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> regular fenceing, there is a small ball on the end of, in my case, the foil as not to harm the person.



Hmm... 

I've never seen that. Usually just ends with a button-thing so that the electronic sensor can pick up a hit.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 13, 2009)

Kilala said:


> You're a towel


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 13, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I've never seen that. Usually just ends with a button-thing so that the electronic sensor can pick up a hit.



button, ball, the look the same on there.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

I like how in football, almost all teams 2 minute drill rapes the other team...why cant anyone stop it?


----------



## Toonix (Dec 13, 2009)

American football is a copy of English rugby but you throw it more often. And with armour, which is totally unneeded, unless you break bones at the slightest tackle or pile-on.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 13, 2009)

Fuck them both.
Martial arts is the superior sport.
Kicking other people in the face for fun and profit.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> American football is the best sport in the world, i mean come on don't kid yourselves soccer is boring.



Too bad America seems to be the only country playing it.  Boy, aren't we silly.  Unlike the world's sport (soccer, football).

I find both exciting.  Though, NFL can be boring as fuck.  College football is superior.  |B


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Sports is an acquired taste. Personally, I find baseball boring as hell, American football to be frustrating, and basketball...eh, not my thing.
> 
> However, I do love auto-racing (NASCAR, F1, ALMS, IndyCar, if it has an engine, I watch it race), soccer, and hockey. Fast-paced, furious, dangerous, etc. Love it.


 
hockey is racist, there is no black or mexican guys in it :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> hockey is racist, there is no black or mexican guys in it :V



I swear there's a black goalie in the league.  Pretty good too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 13, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I swear there's a black goalie in the league. Pretty good too.


 
Meh he isn't black then, he is probably some dude that is a mix of different races, no self respecting black guy would play hockey


----------



## Carenath (Dec 13, 2009)

You want Rugby, particularly Aussie Rules.


----------



## Seas (Dec 13, 2009)

Meh. I'll stay at airsoft.
Because of the universal rule of :
shooting people = fun


----------



## Baako (Dec 13, 2009)

Remove the fucking pads, play Rugby.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 13, 2009)

football = sissy form of rugby


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Meh he isn't black then, he is probably some dude that is a mix of different races, no self respecting black guy would play hockey



I would for this much money.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in the "sports suck" category. If not for the idiots screaming in the stands, I could sleep through pretty much all of them. The only use for sports is participation, not watching.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

The Super Bowl is the most watched sporting event in the world every year, with over 1 billion viewers...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> Only if you're into it. It's the same deal with NASCAR. There are so many fans, but why exactly? It's an incredibly long race that takes like, hours, and you just... Watch. No real rush from it.



The average NASCAR race lasts 3-3.5 hours, sometimes less than 3 hours, about the same as any other sport. Sometimes, even MLB games last longer than a NASCAR race (record for a pro baseball game is 33 innings or about 8 hours).


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2009)

I love hockey for the fights.
meh, other than that I only like playing sports not watching them.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 13, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Fencing is that if you ever DO need to fight someone to the death, you will be well-prepared.



That's usually where a gun comes into play.  Sorry, this isn't the 15th Century.



			
				Revy said:
			
		

> I like how in football, almost all teams 2 minute drill rapes the other team...why cant anyone stop it?



The 2-minute drill is usually done during the said 2-minute warning, which leaves a tired group of defenders on the field having to chase better conditioned wide receivers all over the field.  Not only does it hinder substitutions, but it also keeps the defense from setting up a specific defensive play and they must use a general form of coverage like the Cover 1 or 2 Man Zone.  Most good QBs can shred these defenses apart.



			
				Toonix said:
			
		

> And with armour, which is totally unneeded, unless you break bones at the slightest tackle or pile-on.



As someone who's played football, talked to former and current NFL players, and is currently researching the topic of concussions in football, I can tell you it's absolutely necessary.  We're living in the 21st century so it stands to reason we advance our respective sports so that we can protect our players from life-changing injuries.  Not to mention that owners are dumping large sums of money on these players and for season ending injuries to occur isn't beneficial to them or the fans.  Unfortunately, regardless of whatever padding they use, injuries can and will happen.  Sports like football aren't something where you can just say "rub some dirt on it and get back out there" to every injury.



			
				Shark the Raptor said:
			
		

> Too bad America seems to be the only country playing it. Boy, aren't we silly. Unlike the world's sport (soccer, football).



Untrue.  American Football is played internationally.  Italy has a league, as detailed in John Grisham's novel "Playing for Pizza".  Germany I believe also has a league.  The issue however is that in those places, it is still considered a fringe sport, unlike say basketball.  Probably one of the biggest reasons is because American football is a costly venture as compared to other sports.


----------



## Baako (Dec 13, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> As someone who's played football, talked to former and current NFL players, and is currently researching the topic of concussions in football, I can tell you it's absolutely necessary.  We're living in the 21st century so it stands to reason we advance our respective sports so that we can protect our players from life-changing injuries.  Not to mention that owners are dumping large sums of money on these players and for season ending injuries to occur isn't beneficial to them or the fans.  Unfortunately, regardless of whatever padding they use, injuries can and will happen.  Sports like football aren't something where you can just say "rub some dirt on it and get back out there" to every injury.



Works in Rugby.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

sigh this is going to turn into a burning flame war if you like football fine good for you if you dont like it good for you your entitled to your opinion. personally i dont care for most sports but i do like the really redneck extreme sports innertubing


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

They do have (or used to, not sure if they still do) NFL Europe. And Canadian has a variation of it, though the Canadian Football League fields have 2 50 yard lines and a 55 yard line.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 13, 2009)

Baako said:


> Works in Rugby.



Unfortunately rugby isn't taking something like head injuries seriously.  I'd argue that concussions are quite possibly the most debilitating of all injuries, as they can lead to brain damage, dementia, and onset Alzheimer's.  The mouth guards and light head covers they use aren't enough to protect from the sheer acceleration-deceleration of the brain, much less if there's actual contact made with the cranium.  And this is without even mentioning that most rugby games are played in the absence of true medical personnel.  Rugby's a game being played in the dark ages.  It's entertaining as hell, but their players aren't getting the kind of protection they need.



			
				Ty Vulpine said:
			
		

> They do have (or used to, not sure if they still do) NFL Europe.



It was disbanded a couple of years ago as a joint decision of the owners.  Those teams were comprised of players who had contracts with the teams in America but were playing in Europe, something which was a good experiment, but ultimately too costly.


----------



## Baako (Dec 13, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Unfortunately rugby isn't taking something like head injuries seriously.  I'd argue that concussions are quite possibly the most debilitating of all injuries, as they can lead to brain damage, dementia, and onset Alzheimer's.  The mouth guards and light head covers they use aren't enough to protect from the sheer acceleration-deceleration of the brain, much less if there's actual contact made with the cranium.  And this is without even mentioning that most rugby games are played in the absence of true medical personnel.  Rugby's a game being played in the dark ages.  It's entertaining as hell, but their players aren't getting the kind of protection they need.



And that's what sport is all about, entertainment. The players know what they're letting themselves in for.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 13, 2009)

Baako said:


> And that's what sport is all about, entertainment. The players know what they're letting themselves in for.



No, actually they don't.  Mention concussions to your average NFL or rugby player and they shrug it off, saying you're just dinged and can still play.  They're completely uneducated about the severity of things like head injuries and therefore aren't making informed decisions.  It's like taking a job as a coal miner without any idea of what the black lung is and just thinking you're having a light cough, but you can keep going.


----------



## Baako (Dec 13, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> No, actually they don't.  Mention concussions to your average NFL or rugby player and they shrug it off, saying you're just dinged and can still play.  They're completely uneducated about the severity of things like head injuries and therefore aren't making informed decisions.  It's like taking a job as a coal miner without any idea of what the black lung is and just thinking you're having a light cough, but you can keep going.



Well this is another fine example of the cotton wool culture IMO =3


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 13, 2009)

Baako said:


> Well this is another fine example of the cotton wool culture IMO =3



Except you're talking about a concept which applies to kids getting scrapes where as I'm talking about guys being hit with almost a half-ton of force.  Apples to oranges, buddy.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/outdoors/sports/4212171.html


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> American football is the best sport in the world, i mean come on don't kid yourselves soccer is boring.



Second'd. If you don't agree, you deserve to be nuked with a good old fashioned American warhead.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

okay, first of all, all sports are stupid to some degree. Personally, I think the only real 'sports' are physical combat-like things. At least then you're getting injured for a real reason. In football, hockey, etc. if you get injured, it's for a bloody _game_. Really, I think somebody should bring back gladatorial combat. Have the combatants sign a waiver that says that they understand that there is the very real possibility that they'll _die_, give 'em some training and a sword, toss 'em in a stadium and have 'em fight it out. The Romans had the right idea. Nothing gets adrenaline going like bloodshed.


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm going to disagree with the OP for two reasons
1) Canadian football>American football
2) Hockey>football

Whee I am so Canadian.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Dass, something tells me you know Java.


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> Dass, something tells me you know Java.



To a degree.
(Taking G12 course on it. Have a 76.)


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Dass said:


> To a degree.
> (Taking G12 course on it. Have a 76.)


 
I took Java in my programming class in H/S. I wouldn't say I'm like a hotshot programmer, but I'm pretty good with it. I'm better at hardcoded stuff, though, I suck at graphics.

this is a little off-topic though (how appropriate since this is the off-topic forum  )


----------



## Baako (Dec 13, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Except you're talking about a concept which applies to kids getting scrapes where as I'm talking about guys being hit with almost a half-ton of force.  Apples to oranges, buddy.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/outdoors/sports/4212171.html



People have managed just fine for decades playing Rugby, some guy saying that you will probably get a concussion from taking too many hits so you should wear a shitload of armour isn't gonna convince anyone.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 13, 2009)

Rugby is one of the only sports I actually enjoy watching.
I knew a few of the Ulster rugby team, those guys are awesome =D
And the PE teacher at my old school played for Ireland and The Lions (Willy Anderson). Oh, and Cecil Pedlow is a close friend of my mum =3

Almost all of the professional rugby guys I know are really awesome guys. The school rugby players were dicks though.

Football bores me (unless NI are playing, then it gets fun), we don't get basketball or baseball over here, cricket speaks for itself (x_x).
Personally I find American football kinda laughable, the rugby players take a hell of a load of shit and don't need all that body armour =P


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 13, 2009)

Fuck Football. C'mon, there are a lot of more things out there that are more manlier than that sport. 

Fuck NASCAR. Don't be ridiculous, it's just rednecks driving in circles 500 times. 

Fuck Soccer. Self-explanatory.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Fuck NASCAR. Don't be ridiculous, it's just rednecks driving in circles 500 times.


 
Would you watch NASCAR if they could shoot at each other while they were driving?

And THANK YOU for saying that. I mean, you're totally right. It would be _much_ more interesting if they had to drive a city course. Imagine trying to make a 90 degree turn at 200 mph, with several dozen other guys _also_ trying to make that same turn.


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Fuck Football. C'mon, there are a lot of more things out there that are more manlier than that sport.



Yes, manly sports don't generally involve spandex pants.


Raska said:


> And THANK YOU for saying that. I mean, you're totally right. It would be _much_ more interesting if they had to drive a city course. Imagine trying to make a 90 degree turn at 200 mph, with several dozen other guys _also_ trying to make that same turn.



Molson Steelback Honda Indy. Great for that.


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> Would you watch NASCAR if they could shoot at each other while they were driving?



HELL YES!!! 



Raska said:


> And THANK YOU for saying that. I mean, you're totally right. It would be  _much_ more interesting if they had to drive a city course.  Imagine trying to make a 90 degree turn at 200 mph, with several dozen  other guys _also_ trying to make that same turn.



Exactly.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 13, 2009)

Baako said:


> People have managed just fine for decades playing Rugby, some guy saying that you will probably get a concussion from taking too many hits so you should wear a shitload of armour isn't gonna convince anyone.



Concussions aren't a modern phenomenon.  The only difference between now and then is that we now have a better understanding of what goes on in the brain when you sustain a concussion and what WILL happen if you continue to have multiple concussions or continue to sustain head trauma after a concussion.

People haven't managed "fine".  There are plenty of former players who are dealing with several medical issues away from the game after years of having their bodies beaten down and not taken care of because they were ignorant of what was going on and/or were pressured by their teams to continue playing.  Like steroids, just because the issue is being brought up recently, doesn't mean that it hasn't been a part of the sport for years.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

like I said a few replies up, nothing gets adrenaline going like bloodshed.

Note: I said this in reply to Darkwing's post, but he didn't really say enough in his last reply to qualify quoting, and Term_ replied before I did, so...yeah


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 13, 2009)

Dass said:


> Yes, manly sports don't generally involve spandex pants.



True. 

The real manly sport: Military service. It's not a sport, granted, but it's manlier than football, that's for damn sure. Last time I checked, a lot of sport's jockies do join the military, which is why our army usually has the occasional jackass from time to time xD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Fuck NASCAR. Don't be ridiculous, it's just rednecks driving in circles 500 times.



*Sighs.* I was really hoping that if NASCAR would be mentioned, that racial stereotypes wouldn't be used. It's one thing to not like the sport itself, but to really mocks the drivers, and therefore, the fans is uncalled for.

I like NASCAR for a variety of reasons. The oval tracks are one of those reasons. If you don't understand it, don't make bullshit accusations of circle-jerking. Just because NASCAR is an acquired taste doesn't mean...you know, what's the use?

I love all forms of racing (aside from figure-eight racing, monster trucks, and demo derbies), so please, don't call me biased if that's what you think.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 13, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> Only if you're into it. It's the same deal with NASCAR. There are so many fans, but why exactly? It's an incredibly long race that takes like, hours, and you just... Watch. No real rush from it.


 
I get my racing rushes from high speed chases. Not Nascar.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow... a thread based completely on personal opinion.  Afraid you'll find plenty of disagreement on that one.  In my opinion, football (in the North American sense of it) sucks.  Soccer (or football to the rest of the world) also sucks.  In fact just about every sport is so incredibly boring to watch, I don't understand how anyone can stand them.  Yay for opinions.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> *Sighs.* I was really hoping that if NASCAR would be mentioned, that racial stereotypes wouldn't be used. It's one thing to not like the sport itself, but to really mocks the drivers, and therefore, the fans is uncalled for.
> 
> I like NASCAR for a variety of reasons. The oval tracks are one of those reasons. If you don't understand it, don't make bullshit accusations of circle-jerking. Just because NASCAR is an acquired taste doesn't mean...you know, what's the use?
> 
> I love all forms of racing (aside from figure-eight racing, monster trucks, and demo derbies), so please, don't call me biased if that's what you think.


 
1. 'redneck' isn't a race, and therefore it's not a racial stereotype to say that NASCAR consists of rednecks driving in circles 500 times. 

2. _are_ there any NASCAR drivers who hail from the North? hmm? None that I can think of. They mostly hail from the South, and therefore NASCAR drivers can be classified as 'rednecks' so Darkwing's comment is fairly accurate.


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> *Sighs.* I was really hoping that if NASCAR would be mentioned, that racial stereotypes wouldn't be used.



Rednecks aren't a race, therefore, your argument is invalid. 

Redneck is an ethnicity. Not a race. 

And, Hello, it's *Darkwing* here, I use racial stereotypes all the time to defend my point. So Crymoar. 



Captain Spyro said:


> I love all forms of racing *(aside from figure-eight racing, monster  trucks, and demo derbies)*, so please, don't call me biased if that's  what you think.



D: 

*Ahem* 

Please, leave the room, now.


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 13, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I get my racing rushes from high speed chases. Not Nascar.



Same here. 



Raska said:


> 1. 'redneck' isn't a race, and therefore it's not a racial stereotype to say that NASCAR consists of rednecks driving in circles 500 times.
> 
> 2. _are_ there any NASCAR drivers who hail from the North? hmm? None that I can think of. They mostly hail from the South, and therefore NASCAR drivers can be classified as 'rednecks' so Darkwing's comment is fairly accurate.



Raska 


Please, have my babies.


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> 2. _are_ there any NASCAR drivers who hail from the North? hmm? None that I can think of. They mostly hail from the South, and therefore NASCAR drivers can be classified as 'rednecks' so Darkwing's comment is fairly accurate.



Kasey Kahne is from Washington (state).


----------



## Baako (Dec 13, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Concussions aren't a modern phenomenon.  The only difference between now and then is that we now have a better understanding of what goes on in the brain when you sustain a concussion and what WILL happen if you continue to have multiple concussions or continue to sustain head trauma after a concussion.
> 
> People haven't managed "fine".  There are plenty of former players who are dealing with several medical issues away from the game after years of having their bodies beaten down and not taken care of because they were ignorant of what was going on and/or were pressured by their teams to continue playing.  Like steroids, just because the issue is being brought up recently, doesn't mean that it hasn't been a part of the sport for years.



I'd imagine that there's far more injuries of a similar nature in Boxing, but you're not going to don the fighter's in armour so they can't feel anything are you? The risk of physical injury is a part of the sport IMO.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

you _do_ know i'm a dude, right?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> 1. 'redneck' isn't a race, and therefore it's not a racial stereotype to say that NASCAR consists of rednecks driving in circles 500 times.
> 
> 2. _are_ there any NASCAR drivers who hail from the North? hmm? None that I can think of. They mostly hail from the South, and therefore NASCAR drivers can be classified as 'rednecks' so Darkwing's comment is fairly accurate.



1. That wasn't the point (I'll admit though, lack of  good phrase for that) . 

2. Yes. Guys like Kasey Kahne and Greg Biffle hail from Washington state. Jimmie Johnson from California, Jeff Gordon and Tony Stewart from Indiana, Martin Truex Jr. from New Jersey, and so on and so forth. Not to mention a driver each from Bogota, Colombia in South America, Tasmania in Australia, and a part-timer from Italy.

Yes, there are Southern drivers still left, but to say that ALL drivers are from the south is nothing more than a myth. It was true at one point, but as the sport evolves, that changes.


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> you _do_ know i'm a dude, right?



Theoretical Vaginas ftw.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Dass said:


> Kasey Kahne is from Washington (state).


 
Washington state is Pacific Northwest and so doesn't count as far as the traditional North / South division goes, but I concede your point, Dass


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> 2. Yes. Guys like Kasey Kahne and Greg Biffle hail from Washington state. Jimmie Johnson from California, Jeff Gordon and Tony Stewart from Indiana, Martin Truex Jr. from New Jersey, and so on and so forth. Not to mention a driver each from Bogota, Colombia in South America, Tasmania in Australia, and a part-timer from Italy.



Just taking from 2009 winners, there's also Kevin Harvick (California), Matt Kenseth (Wisconson), Brad Keselowski (Michigan), and Joey Logano (Connecticut)

And two more part-timers from Canada.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Fuck NASCAR. Don't be ridiculous, it's just rednecks driving in circles 500 times.





Raska said:


> And THANK YOU for saying that. I mean, you're totally right. It would be _much_ more interesting if they had to drive a city course. Imagine trying to make a 90 degree turn at 200 mph, with several dozen other guys _also_ trying to make that same turn.



You don't have to imagine a race like that. It's called called "Formula 1"


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

But Formula 1 doesn't have traffic. Things are a lot harder when you have to dodge traffic _and_ keep a lead

and I revert to my original point: _nothing_ gets adrenaline going (and therefore gets people excited) better than bloodshed. mount a browning onto a NASCAR uh car and _then_ talk to me about it


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> You don't have to imagine a race like that. It's called called "Formula 1"



I prefer Touring.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 13, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Except you're talking about a concept which applies to kids getting scrapes where as *I'm talking about guys being hit with almost a half-ton of force. *



And of course the idea of changing the rules to make the game safe to play _without_ body armour (i.e. eliminating moves that generate the aforementioned getting hit with a half ton of force) never occurred to anyone... :roll:


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 13, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> You don't have to imagine a race like that. It's called called "Formula 1"



formula 1's boring as ass. 

Street Racing, High speed chases, demolition durbies ftw.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> You don't have to imagine a race like that. It's called called "Formula 1"



Now imagine barely _TOUCHING_ another car, and getting wiped out of the race. That's called "open-wheel". Stock car racing, beating and banging is what it's all about. You can and keep going.


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> But Formula 1 doesn't have traffic. Things are a lot harder when you have to dodge traffic _and_ keep a lead



It's called "street racing" btw


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah, but street racing's not a "sport" like NASCAR...should be. I'd pay big big big moneys to watch that stuff.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Toughest racing, imo, is drag racing (like NHRA), since you have to perfectly time the start or you'll lose (spinning the tires, getting a "red light" foul resulting in an automatic DQ, etc)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Now imagine barely _TOUCHING_ another car, and getting wiped out of the race. That's called "open-wheel". Stock car racing, beating and banging is what it's all about. You can and keep going.



And Touring Car racing. The World Touring Car Championship, British Touring Car Championship, Dutch Touring Masters, and Australian V8 Supercars are good for that as well (and sometimes make even NASCAR races look time, especially WTCC).

My personal favorite type of auto-racing is sports cars, preferably Le Mans style. The American Le Mans Series and Europe-based Le Mans Series exemplify what I love in racing: Variety, technology, beauty, world-class drivers, teams, and manufacturers, and of course, the 24 Hours of Le Mans.

Air plane racing is fun too.


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> yeah, but street racing's not a "sport" like NASCAR...should be. I'd pay big big big moneys to watch that stuff.



Lol, it's not a sport because it's illegal xD 

Once and a while street races go on over here. Some nights while I am in bed I hear the cars racing through the streets. It's really awesomesauce, I wish I could watch it.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

you can make anything legal if you blackmail a couple dozen senators. Get to it, skippy.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> You mean the sport where all the players dress up in full body armour and skin-tight pants, spend most of their time crashing into each other for periods of no more than forty-five seconds at a time



This is because the hits in American football are a lot harder than any other sport, even rugby. This is evidenced by the fact that American football players routinely receive injuries that are just as bad or worse than even rugby players, even WITH all that padding.

At least American football players do not routinely pussy out and fake injuries for the sake of a penalty.



			
				Mayfurr said:
			
		

> where the clock is stopped for *at least five minutes between these forty-five seconds* of actual playing so there can be a complete change of players for each team... that kind of football?



This bolded part does not happen, and the players change because in American football the offense and defense are two separate lines.


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 13, 2009)

Sports, meh. It wouldn't be so bad if the players weren't so overpaid.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Sports, meh. It wouldn't be so bad if the players weren't so overpaid.



Few sports were the athletes actually earn their money. Auto racing is one, since a lot of the money depends on where the driver finishes a race.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> Would you watch NASCAR if they could shoot at each other while they were driving?
> 
> And THANK YOU for saying that. I mean, you're totally right. It would be _much_ more interesting if they had to drive a city course. Imagine trying to make a 90 degree turn at 200 mph, with several dozen other guys _also_ trying to make that same turn.


there was thing racing place and the track was a figure of 8 so you could run into each other. i think a game they played was you had to drag a boat and knock off the other car's boat, car wityh the most amount of boat left wins


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 13, 2009)

IT'S AN ETHNICITY, NOT A RACE

Fuck, I lol'd.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> IT'S AN ETHNICITY, NOT A RACE
> 
> Fuck, I lol'd.



I'll take the fall for that one. Completely mis-worded that one.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 13, 2009)

I fail to see the actual fun in these cavemen-mentality sports.

If you want to see aggressive behaviour, chasing and testosterone-crazed males you might as well watch the baboons fight on Animal Planet.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 13, 2009)

Motorsports, pfffffffft, they're about as thrilling to watch as Dow Jones industrial average.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> I fail to see the actual fun in these cavemen-mentality sports.
> 
> If you want to see aggressive behaviour, chasing and testosterone-crazed males you might as well watch the baboons fight on Animal Planet.



Not really "caveman-mentality", the sports take a lot of planning and thinking on the spot.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 13, 2009)

Baako said:


> I'd imagine that there's far more injuries of a similar nature in Boxing, but you're not going to don the fighter's in armour so they can't feel anything are you? The risk of physical injury is a part of the sport IMO.



Yeah, you noticed how they wear those big gloves on their hands and not fight with bare knuckles as well as have to wear mouth guards?  Protection against concussions.  Head shots aren't the only thing you aim for in boxing and there's also a LONG period between fights so that fighters can recover.  It's not like they fight every week, unlike a football player who practices and plays at full contact two to four times a week.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Hockey plz.  It's pretty much the only sport I can sit down to watch, even though I don't watch it much.

Sports are boring, imo.

Except some MMA stuff that I watch with my dad.  It's fun seeing someone getting their jaw broken, what can I say?


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

i really tried to like football when i was like 9
now im 24 and even at family get-togethers i cannot even pay attention to whats going on, i just fall asleep

soccer on the other hand
has a pretty good flow to it
and everyone is fucking BRUTAL
or a total cry-baby

and that's really funny to me
i like it


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Yeah, you noticed how they wear those big gloves on their hands and not fight with bare knuckles as well as have to wear mouth guards?  Protection against concussions.  Head shots aren't the only thing you aim for in boxing and there's also a LONG period between fights so that fighters can recover.  It's not like they fight every week, unlike a football player who practices and plays at full contact two to four times a week.



Back in the 1800s, there was bare-knuckle boxing. But the fights would last too long.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

Nascar is watching cars driving in a circle for 3 hours with a shit ton of rednecks cheering them on, any person with good sense would change the channel to something else.

Wrecks are the only good shit that happens anyway.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> Nascar is watching cars driving in a circle for 3 hours with a shit ton of rednecks cheering them on, any person with good sense would change the channel to something else.
> 
> Wrecks are the only good shit that happens anyway.



OH GOD YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE SAID THIS


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> Nascar is watching cars driving in a circle for 3 hours with a shit ton of rednecks cheering them on, any person with good sense would change the channel to something else.
> 
> Wrecks are the only good shit that happens anyway.



Sad, that anyone belives that only "rednecks" watch NASCAR, when it's the #2 spectator sport in the US, and corporate sponsorships are NATIONAL companies. Do yourself a favor and quit stereotyping, please. 
And I guess you're calling drivers like Jeff Gordon, Tony Stewart, Juan Pablo Montoya, Dario Francitti, etc "rednecks" even though they originally came from open-wheel series racing organizations.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> OH GOD YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE SAID THIS


 I STAND FIRM

srsly


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> I STAND FIRM
> 
> srsly



I agree really

but inb4 drawmaws


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 13, 2009)

IT'S NOT ENOUGH TO EXPRESS YOU DON'T LIKE SOMETHING, YOU MUST BE SMUG ABOUT IT!


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

I live like 15 minutes away from "Race City USA" and 40 minutes from Lowes Moter Speedway.

NOTHING BUT FUCKING REDNECKS EVERYWHERE, im not even joking.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> I live like 15 minutes away from "Race City USA" and 40 minutes from Lowes Moter Speedway.
> 
> NOTHING BUT FUCKING REDNECKS EVERYWHERE, im not even joking.



Right, and that's enough to stereotype NASCAR fans ACROSS the country as "redneck"?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Right, and that's enough to stereotype NASCAR fans ACROSS the country as "redneck"?



...:V


----------



## Azure (Dec 13, 2009)

Rugby sucks, Soccer sucks, Football sucks, the only good sport is Horse Polo.



Ty Vulpine said:


> Sad, that anyone belives that only "rednecks" watch NASCAR, when it's the #2 spectator sport in the US, and corporate sponsorships are NATIONAL companies. Do yourself a favor and quit stereotyping, please.
> And I guess you're calling drivers like Jeff Gordon, Tony Stewart, Juan Pablo Montoya, Dario Francitti, etc "rednecks" even though they originally came from open-wheel series racing organizations.


The US is filled with unrelenting fucktards, ya know.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Right, and that's enough to stereotype NASCAR fans ACROSS the country as "redneck"?


 Yes


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Rugby sucks, Soccer sucks, Football sucks, the only good sport is Horse Polo.
> 
> 
> The US is filled with unrelenting fucktards, ya know.



Fucktards=/=rednecks

Two different types of people.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Synonyms are fun :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> Nascar is watching cars driving in a circle for 3 hours with a shit ton of rednecks cheering them on, any person with good sense would change the channel to something else.
> 
> Wrecks are the only good shit that happens anyway.



I have no problem with the top quote. That's purely opinion and I can't properly debate the statement (aside from the redneck part, but whatever).

Wrecks, however, are not good. There is nothing good about wrecks. Anyone who watches NASCAR only for the wrecks should just go away. People like that make me sick.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

I see the wrecks on SportsCenter, that is where i get my lulz.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I have no problem with the top quote. That's purely opinion and I can't properly debate the statement (aside from the redneck part, but whatever).
> 
> Wrecks, however, are not good. There is nothing good about wrecks. Anyone who watches NASCAR only for the wrecks should just go away. People like that make me sick.



depends on the wreck. The minor ones are okay, it's the ones where the car flips over that aren't good. Like when Ryan Newman flipped at Talladega. Took rescue workers almost 20 minutes to cut off the roof so he could get out.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> IT'S NOT ENOUGH TO EXPRESS YOU DON'T LIKE SOMETHING, YOU MUST BE SMUG ABOUT IT!


 
lol. So true.

BTW, Revy, I'd just like to say that your icon is possibly the cutest thing I've seen on FA.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I have no problem with the top quote. That's purely opinion and I can't properly debate the statement (aside from the redneck part, but whatever).
> 
> Wrecks, however, are not good. There is nothing good about wrecks. Anyone who watches NASCAR only for the wrecks should just go away. People like that make me sick.



Redneck :V

jk ilu


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> I see the wrecks on SportsCenter, that is where i get my lulz.



Nothing against you my friend, but I just don't see the excitement from wrecks. And just watching crowds stand up and wave there hands as a big pileup happens...



Ty Vulpine said:


> depends on the wreck. The minor ones are okay, it's the ones where the car flips over that aren't good. Like when Ryan Newman flipped at Talladega. Took rescue workers almost 20 minutes to cut off the roof so he could get out.



That wreck scared me, but the Carl Edwards wreck from the earlier Talladega race was a lot more frightening. Had there not been a catch fence, it would've been Le Mans 1955 again where a Jaguar hit an embankment and flew into the crowd, killing around 80 people.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Redneck :V
> 
> jk ilu



Meanie!

<3 you too.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Nothing against you my friend, but I just don't see the excitement from wrecks. And just watching crowds stand up and wave there hands as a big pileup happens...
> 
> 
> 
> That wreck scared me, but the Carl Edwards wreck from the earlier Talladega race was a lot more frightening. Had there not been a catch fence, it would've been Le Mans 1955 again where a Jaguar hit an embankment and flew into the crowd, killing around 80 people.



Ever seen Bobby Allison's crash at Talladega? If the concrete barrier had been any lower, the car would have sailed into the crowd, but it caught the barrier and spun back down onto the track. Think some debris did fly up into the stands and injured spectators, but it was a miracle nobody was killed. But that wreck pretty much ended Allison's career.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Meanie!
> 
> <3 you too.



:3c


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

do you guys actually watch the entire nascar race
because i gotta tell you
after about 5 or 6 minutes
i start clawing at the floor trying to dig a hole to china


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> do you guys actually watch the entire nascar race
> because i gotta tell you
> after about 5 or 6 minutes
> i start clawing at the floor trying to dig a hole to china



I used to, though not so much anymore. I flip between the race and if the Redskins are playing, I'll watch that too.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> do you guys actually watch the entire nascar race
> because i gotta tell you
> after about 5 or 6 minutes
> i start clawing at the floor trying to dig a hole to china



I do, and it's something I've been doing since 1997. Granted, I only REALLY got into NASCAR in mid 2002, but yes, the entire race. I will say though...anymore, I'm back and forth between gaming, the race, or something else. NASCAR, as an organization, isn't entirely the smartest thread on the blanket, if you will. Anywho, to me, a NASCAR race is like a game of chess. Even though the track is ovular, you are constantly planning your next move.

Do I draft behind him to save fuel?

Four, two, or no tires the next stop?

Do I let him by, save my stuff, and come back for him later?

THAT ASSHOLE, TAKE THIS!!!! (Thankfully, most drivers don't take this route, Kyle Busch. -_-)

As I said, it's an acquired taste. I grew up with it, so it appeals to me.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Redskins



THAT'S LACIST


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

i used to like f1 when i was a kid
maybe that made it hard for me to watch nascar


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> i used to like f1 when i was a kid
> maybe that made it hard for me to watch nascar



That wouldn't surprise me. When it comes to the inherent culture of the sport and the fanbase, the two are about as different as you can get.

To some, like me, we love em both.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> BTW, Revy, I'd just like to say that your icon is possibly the cutest thing I've seen on FA.


 This deserves a big

:3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> THAT'S LACIST



Lacist?


----------



## Azure (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Fucktards=/=rednecks
> 
> Two different types of people.


They're pretty close in my book. Also I'm really disappointed in the Skins this year(Oh wait that's every year.)


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

choke vs saints lul


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Lacist?



/badumtch


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Anybody who actually grew up in NASCAR country (and I mean places like Kannapolis, Charlotte, and Concord) is fucking sick of the "sport" by the time they're ten.

There is nothing exciting about NASCAR. You can go on and on about "you have to manage your fuel and tires and endurance and driver dehydration and and and" but the fact remains that there are other kinds of racing where all of those things come into play, and they're a lot more fun to watch than NASCAR. I'm talking about stuff like F1 and rally racing. When you get right down to it, compared to other kinds of racing NASCAR is bush league.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> This deserves a big
> 
> :3


 
Is it bad that I don't know what :3 is supposed to be? Is it a good thing?


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> Anybody who actually grew up in NASCAR country (and I mean places like Kannapolis, Charlotte, and Concord) is fucking sick of the "sport" by the time they're ten.


More like didnt bother to watch.

Theres like so many branches of nascar its just so funny,


like BRB GONNA SUP MY TRUCK UP N TAKE IT TO THA TRACK.

*pets raska* dont worry its good <:3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> Anybody who actually grew up in NASCAR country (and I mean places like Kannapolis, Charlotte, and Concord) is fucking sick of the "sport" by the time they're ten.
> 
> There is nothing exciting about NASCAR. You can go on and on about "you have to manage your fuel and tires and endurance and driver dehydration and and and" but the fact remains that there are other kinds of racing where all of those things come into play, and they're a lot more fun to watch than NASCAR. I'm talking about stuff like F1 and rally racing. When you get right down to it, compared to other kinds of racing NASCAR is bush league.



That's funny, considering how many former open-wheel drivers currently drive/used to drive in NASCAR. Drivers like AJ Foyt, Mario Andretti, Tony Stewart, Jeff Gordon, Juan Montoya, Dario Francitti, Danica Patrick (starting next season), etc....


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2009)

Man, dem Vikings are kicking major ass.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> Anybody who actually grew up in NASCAR country (and I mean places like Kannapolis, Charlotte, and Concord) is fucking sick of the "sport" by the time they're ten.
> 
> There is nothing exciting about NASCAR. You can go on and on about "you have to manage your fuel and tires and endurance and driver dehydration and and and" but the fact remains that there are other kinds of racing where all of those things come into play, and they're a lot more fun to watch than NASCAR. I'm talking about stuff like F1 and rally racing. When you get right down to it, compared to other kinds of racing NASCAR is bush league.



*Shrugs.* If that's your preference, that's your preference. To me, all professional level forms of auto-racing are equal.

Again, I prefer sports cars and touring cars, but again, racing is racing to. There just happens to be a variety of it.

Oh, and I will agree on Revy's avatar. Cute.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> That's funny, considering how many former open-wheel drivers currently drive/used to drive in NASCAR. Drivers like AJ Foyt, Mario Andretti, Tony Stewart, Jeff Gordon, Juan Montoya, Dario Francitti, Danica Patrick (starting next season), etc....


 faggots / lesbian



The JGTC is the ONLY good racing.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> They're pretty close in my book. Also I'm really disappointed in the Skins this year(Oh wait that's every year.)



I can't wait til they shed Snyder and get an owner that doesn't stick his nose in everything the team does, like how Jack Kent Cooke let Joe Gibbs run the team the way JOE wanted.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> faggots / lesbian
> 
> 
> 
> The JGTC is the ONLY good racing.



Now called SuperGT, but my god...if only it was shown more here. That, the German DTM, and Aussie V8s. We're missing so much good racing in America.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

well if you guys know about all the popular sports
why are you social pariahs


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2009)

WRC is awesome.  I'd like to see more of that on TV.



jellyhurwit said:


> well if you guys know about all the popular sports
> why are you social pariahs



I'm not.  :c  I just don't like people.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> *pets raska* dont worry its good <:3


 
That still doesn't tell me what it means.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> WRC is awesome.  I'd like to see more of that on TV.



Except SPEED TV got rid of it because of bad ratings.

Well guess what SPEED executives. When you put the WRC on such times, you should EXPECT bad ratings!


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Now called SuperGT, but my god...if only it was shown more here. That, the German DTM, and Aussie V8s. We're missing so much good racing in America.


Gotta thank Gran Turismo for introducting such great appreciative racing to American Gamers.

The German racing is guud 2 with all the porsche, mercerdes, bmw's n shit rolling around.

Nascar is like fucking modified American 4 door taurus' and god knows what that all look the same.

At least other nations distinguish what type of car is racing

/rant :V

edit: SPEED started going down when they made it almost NASCAR exclusive...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Except SPEED TV got rid of it because of bad ratings.
> 
> Well guess what SPEED executives. When you put the WRC on such times, you should EXPECT bad ratings!



They showed that on early mornings, didn't they?


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Except SPEED TV got rid of it because of bad ratings.
> 
> Well guess what SPEED executives. When you put the WRC on such times, you should EXPECT bad ratings!


 
The time thing is true of a lot of networks. Has anyone seen White Collar on USA? I watched the premier, but none of the rest of the season 'cause i'ts at 10pm! Even though I have no obligations, I still can't make myself stay awake past 930pm. 

And will someone _please_ tell me what :3 means!


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

a smiley grin that has 2 curves.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> Gotta thank Gran Turismo for introducting such great appreciative racing to American Gamers.
> 
> The German racing is guud 2 with all the porsche, mercerdes, bmw's n shit rolling around.
> 
> ...



Well, they all use the same chassis.  |3  NASCAR's stock cars aren't exactly stock.  Seriously.  Where are you gonna find a 2 door Fusion, Charger, or Camry?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> The time thing is true of a lot of networks. Has anyone seen White Collar on USA? I watched the premier, but none of the rest of the season 'cause i'ts at 10pm! Even though I have no obligations, I still can't make myself stay awake past 930pm.
> 
> And will someone _please_ tell me what :3 means!



:3


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3


 thats mean ;(


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> Gotta thank Gran Turismo for introducting such great appreciative racing to American Gamers.
> 
> The German racing is guud 2 with all the porsche, mercerdes, bmw's n shit rolling around.
> 
> ...



That's a fair argument, and one I can go with. It's one reason why the ALMS and the LMS make me salivate as much as they do. Real Ferraris, Porsches, Corvettes, and BMWs going at it while high-tech Audi, Peugeot, and Acura prototypes navigate past them. Beuatiful...

Good thing Touring cars follow that logic as well.

As for SPEED TV, that I do agree with. I was actually a moderator on the official boards, but as the years went on, the users gradually left and my activity eventually dwindled. Sad...



Shark_the_raptor said:


> They showed that on early mornings, didn't they?



I believe they did so at one point, but as NASCAR began to dominate the channel, WRC was continually pushed to different times, eventually becoming nothing for than late-night showings on Sunday night when most everyone is sleeping for work.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> a smiley grin that has 2 curves.


 
That's kind of anticlimactic. I have to say, I was expecting something a little more obscure.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

i feel like i have disappointed u somehow....brb cutting myself nao.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> That's funny, considering how many former open-wheel drivers currently drive/used to drive in NASCAR. Drivers like AJ Foyt, Mario Andretti, Tony Stewart, Jeff Gordon, Juan Montoya, Dario Francitti, Danica Patrick (starting next season), etc....



Yeah, and they couldn't handle it and pussied out.

Except for Mario Andretti. That guy is the king. Too bad he has that black spot of NASCAR on his record, but I can forgive him for that.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> i feel like i have disappointed u somehow....brb cutting myself nao.


 
No! besides, you're too cute to disappoint anyone.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> Yeah, and they couldn't handle it and pussied out.
> 
> Except for Mario Andretti. That guy is the king. Too bad he has that black spot of NASCAR on his record, but I can forgive him for that.



lolwut? Jeff Gordon is a four-time NASCAR champ, Tony Stewart is a two-time champ and has done the "Memorial Day double-dip" (run both the Indy 500 and Coca-Cola 600 the same day)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> lolwut? Jeff Gordon is a four-time NASCAR champ, Tony Stewart is a two-time champ and has done the "Memorial Day double-dip" (run both the Indy 500 and Coca-Cola 600 the same day)



Not to mention that Montoya finished 2nd more than once this season and finished 8th in the final standings. He likely would've won the Brickyard had he not sped on pit road.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> No! besides, you're too cute to disappoint anyone.


 :3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Not to mention that Montoya finished 2nd more than once this season and finished 8th in the final standings. He likely would've won the Brickyard had he not sped on pit road.



And Montoya has won in NASCAR.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy: you know, I was reading your FA userpage, and we're a lot alike


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

Raska said:


> Revy: you know, I was reading your FA userpage, and we're a lot alike



oh man
gettin gay up in the football/nascar thread


----------



## Azure (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I can't wait til they shed Snyder and get an owner that doesn't stick his nose in everything the team does, like how Jack Kent Cooke let Joe Gibbs run the team the way JOE wanted.


Yeah, but Jim Zorn is totally the wrong answer. I enjoyed last weeks game where we almost beat the best team in Football right now. Too bad we lost in OT. Snyder is a bit of a noser though. And Albert Haynesworth wasn't worth all that money.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> oh man
> gettin gay up in the football/nascar thread


 
Fuck. You.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> And Montoya has won in NASCAR.



That he has. 2006, at Infineon, and almost from the back of the back on a ROAD COURSE.

God, Montoya rocks.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> oh man
> gettin gay up in the football/nascar thread


 please dont have me shoot you with my rainbow cannon...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah, but Jim Zorn is totally the wrong answer. I enjoyed last weeks game where we almost beat the best team in Football right now. Too bad we lost in OT. Snyder is a bit of a noser though. And Albert Haynesworth wasn't worth all that money.



Zorn isn't the problem, it's Snyder and his stubbornness to develop a decent team. He believes he can BUY talent and that it'll immediately mesh on the field and result in a Super Bowl win. It doesn't work that way. The defense is great, but the offense needs a LOT of work. Except for last week, when the reverse was true, with a great offense but the team let the Saints come back THREE timesl


----------



## Azure (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Zorn isn't the problem, it's Snyder and his stubbornness to develop a decent team. He believes he can BUY talent and that it'll immediately mesh on the field and result in a Super Bowl win. It doesn't work that way. The defense is great, but the offense needs a LOT of work. Except for last week, when the reverse was true, with a great offense but the team let the Saints come back THREE timesl


Damned if we do, damned if we don't.  Also, not a Jason Campbell fan.  Pull the vodka bottle out of Todd Collins hands and march him onto the field dammit.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 13, 2009)

This is the best sport =[


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> lolwut? Jeff Gordon is a four-time NASCAR champ, Tony Stewart is a two-time champ and has done the "Memorial Day double-dip" (run both the Indy 500 and Coca-Cola 600 the same day)



???

How does winning in a pussy version of real racing make them less wimpy?

If I'm the champion of putting my feet in my shoes, that doesn't make putting your feet in shoes suddenly more impressive.


----------



## Raska (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> YEah no shit that avatar is amazing.
> 
> I don't feel like going back there, just say yes or no whether you like it.


 
as to whether or not I like football: eh. I mean, I like watching it with friends, where I'll choose the opposite team to theirs and we'll heckle each other's teams, make bets on who will win, etc. But it's not like I'll go out of my way to watch a football game


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

So, let;s get this thread back on track.

I've already let my thoughts on American ruled football be known. I respect the game well enough, but...it just frustrates me half the time. I tend to get too emotional.

However, I am a fan of the Miami Dolphins and I do follow the WVU and Marshall football teams.


----------



## Azure (Dec 13, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

Holy shit surgat kicked this thread's ass.

Also, yes, American football is amazing.

I love it.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Holy shit surgat kicked this thread's ass.
> 
> Also, yes, American football is amazing.
> 
> I love it.



You like the butt-touching.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You like the butt-touching.


Actually, I was still straight when I actually played football.  So no.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

College Football is the best.  when you go root for the schoool you went to it's just awesome.  

It's got strategy for old people, it's got action for guys, it has cheerleaders for guy, it has butt touching for gay people.  Plus the mascots, now that's straight up furry


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> Plus the mascots, now that's straight up furry


Please be kidding.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> College Football is the best.  when you go root for the schoool you went to it's just awesome.
> 
> It's got strategy for old people, it's got action for guys, it has cheerleaders for guy, it has butt touching for gay people.  Plus the mascots, now that's straight up furry



Gotta admit, it's nice watching the kids celebrate and have fun, compared to the actual pros.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Actually, I was still straight when I actually played football.  So no.



fag


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> fag


troll :c


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> fag



And here we go again. Good ole Ratte.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

o god l0l


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Damn, Surgat went on a delete-fest....



AzurePhoenix said:


> Damned if we do, damned if we don't.  Also, not a Jason Campbell fan.  Pull the vodka bottle out of Todd Collins hands and march him onto the field dammit.



I don't know, Campbell looking REAL sharp today. 31-13 Redskins leading with over 9 minutes left to play. I know it's too little too late to save the season (already eliminated from playoff contention), but at least Redskins fans will have something to cheer about.


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

Holy expletive, Surgat, I don't think some of that was spam.

Anyway,


footfoe said:


> It's got strategy for old people, it's got action for guys, it has cheerleaders for guy, it has butt touching for gay people.  Plus the mascots, now that's straight up furry



What among that does the N/CFL not have?
Well, except _interesting_ strategy. That's way too structured in the NFL, I can predict near every play on both sides.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

A large group of men fighting over their balls and territory is always amusing.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> A large group of men fighting over their balls and territory is always amusing.


Yeah just look at world war I i'ts the same general idea


----------



## Azure (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Damn, Surgat went on a delete-fest....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, Campbell looking REAL sharp today. 31-13 Redskins leading with over 9 minutes left to play. I know it's too little too late to save the season (already eliminated from playoff contention), but at least Redskins fans will have something to cheer about.


A victory against the raiders isn't much to crow about. Campbell is too bipolar for me. He'll have one brilliant drive, followed by the shittiest football I've witness ever on the next drive. When he's good, he's damn good, but when he's bad, holy shit.  It's not like he doesn't have talent out there. Chris Cooley, Randle El, Moss, Portis, fuck we have a really comprehensive offense, and a traditionally smashmouth defense, but were just missing a lynchpin.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh, the Dolphins won today. Guess I should be happy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> A victory against the raiders isn't much to crow about. Campbell is too bipolar for me. He'll have one brilliant drive, followed by the shittiest football I've witness ever on the next drive. When he's good, he's damn good, but when he's bad, holy shit.  It's not like he doesn't have talent out there. Chris Cooley, Randle El, Moss, Portis, fuck we have a really comprehensive offense, and a traditionally smashmouth defense, but were just missing a lynchpin.



Yeah, a head coach that is actually allowed to call the plays.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

So how about that Chris Johnson?

NFL yards from scrimmage in a season record, perhaps?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> So how about that Chris Johnson?
> 
> NFL yards from scrimmage in a season record, perhaps?



Still 3 games left. A lot can happen.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 13, 2009)

American Football is just an excuse to raise tuition at UT another $200-300 a year to give ugly old white men with fake drawling Texas accents an extra five million a year for a paycheck, AS WELL AS whatever fucking bonuses he gets for "winning" whatever bowl they defeat their rival teams in.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 13, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> American Football is just an excuse to raise tuition at UT another $200-300 a year to give ugly old white men with fake drawling Texas accents an extra five million a year for a paycheck, AS WELL AS whatever fucking bonuses he gets for "winning" whatever bowl they defeat their rival teams in.



UT's athletic department pays for itself and doesn't draw money from student fees or tuition.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 13, 2009)

RUGBY!!! The hits are harder the plays are crazier and no one wears pads. 'Nough said.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes THE BEST SPORT EVER. until you tear your ACL in the first play of the first game of the season as a starter, and then the player who takes your place makes first team all conference. Thats what happened to me and it sucks royally. But in the end its what got me into furry so i guess its not all bad.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 14, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Still 3 games left. A lot can happen.


A lot of good can happen as well.  Which i why I haven't given up on the rushing record completely.


----------



## Solinuas (Dec 14, 2009)

ughh.......... football *shudder* worst sport ever conceived, how anyone likes it i will never know..........


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 14, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I would for this much money.


 
=P~
Well I guess that is a decent amount of money I suppose...but if he can play hockey then he should play football though he doesn't get to hit a puck but at least he can body slam the shit out of people


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 14, 2009)

bigjon said:


> RUGBY!!! The hits are harder the plays are crazier and no one wears pads. 'Nough said.



And yet the injuries in American football tend to be more frequent and more serious. That kind of neutralizes your "hits are harder" assertion.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 14, 2009)

bigjon said:


> RUGBY!!! The hits are harder the plays are crazier and no one wears pads. 'Nough said.


 
Can I break your ankle and fuck up your back so that you never walk again while playing? If so then I might try this game out, hurting people (or furries) just makes me feel all tingly inside :3


----------



## Qoph (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't like football when I was a kid for reasons I can't recall (probably my dad swearing at the Steelers and Nittany Lions), but I got over it and now it's my favorite sport.  Not just because of the hits, but because of the amount of strategy involved in drawing up every single play.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 14, 2009)

It's the superior sport in terms of Insomnia Remedies.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 14, 2009)

Ya see, football is a lot like chess.  You have certain pieces that you can send out in certain formations, and certain formations are better against certain opponent formations.  First you need to guess what your opponent's going to do, then when you see what they send out you need to adjust accordingly.  Then, you put it in motion and hope that you've managed to outthink your opponent.

Of course, in real games some players will be better than their counterparts, so that adds even more to it.

When I play Madden I'm the guy that just pretends to be the coach and call the plays, and let the AI run them.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 14, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> There is nothing exciting about NASCAR. You can go on and on about "you have to manage your fuel and tires and endurance and driver dehydration and and and" but the fact remains that there are other kinds of racing where all of those things come into play, and they're a lot more fun to watch than NASCAR. I'm talking about stuff like F1 and rally racing.



Exactly. And in stuff like Formula 1 and Australian V8 racing, the drivers actually get to make turns in the _other_ direction from time to time 

(I'd rather watch America's Cup yacht racing than NASCAR.)


----------



## Scarborough (Dec 14, 2009)

Qoph said:


> Ya see, football is a lot like chess.



NO.

The only things I like about American Football are the protective equipment/uniforms, which I find arousing.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i hate both. infact i hate most sports.


From the first page, this, and still relevant.



capthavoc123 said:


> And yet the injuries in American football tend to be more frequent and more serious. That kind of neutralizes your "hits are harder" assertion.


That's just 'cause Americans are wimpier. :V

*smiles and hides* :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2009)

both football and american football are great sports in their own right the argument is completely pointless

also people who say they hate sports are probably just too out of shape and uncoordinated to participate in them


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> also people who say they hate sports are probably just too out of shape and uncoordinated to participate in them


I can confirm this as true. :>

I did enjoy court hockey back at school though, but I'm not sure that counts as a real sport. c:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 14, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Exactly. And in stuff like Formula 1 and Australian V8 racing, the drivers actually get to make turns in the _other_ direction from time to time
> 
> (I'd rather watch America's Cup yacht racing than NASCAR.)



Apparently you don't notice Infineon and Watkins Glen...


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2009)

American football is pretty much the gayest sport on the planet. I mean it's bad enough that it's boring as fuck but what kind of pussy needs fifty pounds of pads and a helmet to play rugby? The answer of course is an american pussy, I mean at least hockey has fights :V .


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Dec 14, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> And yet the injuries in American football tend to be more frequent and more serious. That kind of neutralizes your "hits are harder" assertion.



I guess it comes down to the "drop a guy 10 meters in a metal box" and "drop a guy 10 meters".


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 14, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> And yet the injuries in American football tend to be more frequent and more serious. That kind of neutralizes your "hits are harder" assertion.



This is actually in discussion right now in the NFL.  It's mostly tied into how much the players are asked to go do off-season conditioning and mandatory OTAs which stresses their bodies even before they go to Training Camp.  Goodell is trying to enact a policy that allows players to take a longer time away from the game to recover.  And yet they want to try to expand the season to 18 games so I have no idea what they're really trying to do.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 14, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Apparently you don't notice Infineon and Watkins Glen...



Who are they?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> so I have no idea what they're really trying to do.



make more money


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 14, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Who are they?



Road courses that NASCAR visits every year. Both actually go clockwise, which is backwards from the normally counter-clockwise that the NASCAR races go, so the pit crews compensate by switching the positions of the tire changers (rear tire changers will be on the left side of the pit box facing the car, instead of on the right side).


----------



## Stahi (Dec 14, 2009)

FUCK YEAH FOOTBALL


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 14, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Road courses that NASCAR visits every year. Both actually go clockwise, which is backwards from the normally counter-clockwise that the NASCAR races go, so the pit crews compensate by switching the positions of the tire changers (rear tire changers will be on the left side of the pit box facing the car, instead of on the right side).



I love the NASCAR road races. It just shows that the Sprint Cup cars weren't made for such things half the time.

Though, they do remind me of V8 Supercar races.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> make more money



Maybe in television yeah, but they already charge season prices for preseason games, so revenue from ticket sales don't change.

Besides I'm talking more about the safety aspect.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> make more money



1. Sell tickets
2. Sell food
3. ????????
4. PROFIT!


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> make more money



Fuck more bitches.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 14, 2009)

I will toss in my opposing view and it is harsh: *Professional sports blows*

Nothing but a bunch of overpaid, overprivileged men (and some women) always doing something with a ball any schmuck can probably do.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I will toss in my opposing view and it is harsh: *Professional sports blows*
> 
> Nothing but a bunch of overpaid, overprivileged men (and some women) always doing something with a ball any schmuck can probably do.


I'd like to see you go against any professional athlete.  It literally wouldn't even be a competition.  I can understand not liking a sport because the players are overpaid and over-privileged, but don't disrespect them and act like you could do the things that they do.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I will toss in my opposing view and it is harsh: *Professional sports blows*
> 
> Nothing but a bunch of overpaid, overprivileged men (and some women) always doing something with a ball any schmuck can probably do.



Yeah, let's see you play a game of 21 with a pro basketball player, or try to hit a fastball from a pitcher like Nolan Ryan or try to tackle a pro running back.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Nothing but a bunch of overpaid, overprivileged men (and some women) always doing something with a ball any schmuck can probably do.



Go one on one with any professional athlete in any of their respective sports and see who wins.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2009)

ok guys we get it glaice is just jealous because he's probably obese and uncoordinated we don't need five posts in a row about it


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> ok guys we get it glaice is just jealous because he's probably obese and uncoordinated we don't need five posts in a row about it



*Counts* 1...2...3...I only see 3.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> ok guys we get it glaice is just jealous because he's probably obese and uncoordinated we don't need five posts in a row about it



Someone obviously hasn't looked in my scraps for photos. Chubby, but not morbidly obese like a certain zeolf.

TL;DR I don't give a fuck about sports.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Someone obviously hasn't looked in my scraps for photos. Chubby, but not morbidly obese like a certain zeolf.
> 
> TL;DR I don't give a fuck about sports.



Put down the gun, gently, and let's talk.... XD


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Someone obviously hasn't looked in my scraps for photos. Chubby, but not morbidly obese like a certain zeolf.
> 
> TL;DR I don't give a fuck about sports.





Ty Vulpine said:


> Put down the gun, gently, and let's talk.... XD





*BANG!* Oh, and Glaice was gone.


In all seriousness, I agree with Glaice... minus the "anything they can do, I can do better," part.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> also people who say they hate sports are probably just too out of shape and uncoordinated to participate in them




No, I just think they're boring. Even if I'm playing them, I wanna do something else. 

I hate the stop-having-fun-guys way more than I do the actual sports.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Road courses that NASCAR visits every year. Both actually go clockwise, which is backwards from the normally counter-clockwise that the NASCAR races go, so the pit crews compensate by switching the positions of the tire changers (rear tire changers will be on the left side of the pit box facing the car, instead of on the right side).



But that's just going around in circles in the _other_ direction, isn't it? 

That must be how NASCAR drivers unwind


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> *Counts* 1...2...3...I only see 3.



I was being preemptive you git



Glaice said:


> Someone obviously hasn't looked in my scraps for photos. Chubby, but not morbidly obese like a certain zeolf.



what on earth would compel me to do that

especially when i've never even felt the need to look at your fa page


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 15, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Someone obviously hasn't looked in my scraps for photos. Chubby, but not morbidly obese like a certain zeolf.
> 
> TL;DR I don't give a fuck about sports.



Ironically, airsofting is a sport. 

Yeah, you be quiet now :V 

Also, nice Ak.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 15, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Ironically, airsofting is a sport.



no it's not

if airsoft is a sport then playing tag is a sport too


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> if airsoft is a sport then playing tag is a sport too


Well, _yeah_. It's a competitive game which needs physical effort and skill, so I'd say it is a sport.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 15, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> Well, _yeah_. It's a competitive game which needs physical effort and skill, so I'd say it is a sport.



lawl


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 15, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Someone obviously hasn't looked in my scraps for photos. Chubby, but not morbidly obese like a certain zeolf.
> 
> TL;DR I don't give a fuck about sports.


 
I want that gun >:C


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 15, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> Well, _yeah_. It's a competitive game which needs physical effort and skill, so I'd say it is a sport.



Well, going by that logic, NASCAR is a sport too, since it requires physical effort to sit in a 150 degree car for 3+ hours going 500 or miles without a bathroom break (drivers go right in their uniforms, though usually they're so dehydrated, they can't). Drivers can literally lose 10 pounds in a single race from dehydration.


----------



## Revy (Dec 15, 2009)

I feel as if someone in this thread went vs any real sports player would be easily curbstomped.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 15, 2009)

Revy said:


> I feel as if someone in this thread went vs any real sports player would be easily curbstomped.



Not Glaice, clearly you haven't seen his user page scraps for his photos where he's chubby but not morbidly obese like a certain zeolf and he's holding a gun.

But good luck getting him to compete, he doesn't give a fuck about sports.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 15, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Not Glaice, clearly you haven't seen his user page scraps for his photos where he's chubby but not morbidly obese like a certain zeolf and he's holding a gun.
> 
> But good luck getting him to compete, he doesn't give a fuck about sports.




Ha ha, that was a good one XD


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Damn right it is!


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Well, going by that logic, NASCAR is a sport too, since it requires physical effort to sit in a 150 degree car for 3+ hours going 500 or miles without a bathroom break (drivers go right in their uniforms, though usually they're so dehydrated, they can't). Drivers can literally lose 10 pounds in a single race from dehydration.



Well, _yeah_.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Well, going by that logic, NASCAR is a sport too, since it requires physical effort to sit in a 150 degree car for 3+ hours going 500 or miles without a bathroom break (drivers go right in their uniforms, though usually they're so dehydrated, they can't). Drivers can literally lose 10 pounds in a single race from dehydration.



I see that less as physical effort and more as a bunch of rednecks being retarded.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 16, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> I see that less as physical effort and more as a bunch of rednecks being retarded.



Try man-handling 3400lbs worth of car on slick tires as it's back end snaps loose and spins. Try that lap after lap after lap in some cases. Many a NASCAR drivers still have issues with that, but some like Kyle Busch and Kasey Kahne have amazing reflexes and durability to able able to handle such stresses.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 16, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Try man-handling 3400lbs worth of car on slick tires as it's back end snaps loose and spins. Try that lap after lap after lap in some cases. Many a NASCAR drivers still have issues with that, but some like Kyle Busch and Kasey Kahne have amazing reflexes and durability to able able to handle such stresses.



And Jeff Gordon and Jimmie Johnson (both 4-time Cup champs). Dale Earnhardt Jr, alas....he can great runs during the race, it's finishing in the top 10 that was a major problem this season.

And yes, auto racers literally drive almost out-of-control every lap. Going through the corners at 150+ MPH is NOT easy, especially at tracks like Watkins Glen and Infineon.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 16, 2009)

wrong this thread is wrong, soccer is better.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 16, 2009)

puertonico said:


> wrong this thread is wrong, baseball is better.



Fix'd.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 17, 2009)

footfoe said:


> American football is the best sport in the world, i mean come on don't kid yourselves soccer is boring.


 
So... what you're really saying is...

LOLMYSPORTISSOMUCHMOREUBERFANTASTICALSTHANYOURSISBECAUSEYOUKNOWWEARESOMUCHMOREAWESOMETHANYOUPEOPLEBECAUSEWE'REBUFF!

Kid, seriously, you make yourself sound like such a dick. Sports are generally boring to watch anyways. Get off of the lounge and stop drinking that beer.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 17, 2009)

Rugby = American Football for _Real_ men. They don't need no pussy armor.

But me, I hate sport.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

_*Hockey.
*_Your argument is Invalid.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*Hockey.
> *_Your argument is Invalid.



Couple of nights ago, I saw the PenguinsvFlyers game and in the first period, there were three fights in two or three minutes. That game was crazy!

(Power to the Pens!)

Good ole sports-related opinions.


----------



## Saxton Hale (Dec 17, 2009)

Carenath said:


> You want Rugby, particularly Aussie Rules.



This man knows his stuff.  Also, getting in fights is a particularly rousing activity.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Rugby = American Football for _Real_ men. They don't need no pussy armor.
> 
> But me, I hate sport.



The "armor" is to keep you from breaking your entire body and not being able to play again, ya skinnyass white kid


----------



## Yrr (Dec 17, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> The "armor" is to keep you from breaking your entire body and not being able to play again, ya skinnyass white kid


 Any professional rugby player is hard enough to take any professional American Football player and win.

Just saying.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Any professional rugby player is hard enough to take any professional American Football player and win.
> 
> Just saying.


That made no sense. You seriously think a little skinny English guy could take on a 400 pound (muscle) lineman? You never hear any rap or metal songs about rugby.


----------



## Dass (Dec 17, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> That made no sense. You seriously think a little skinny English guy could take on a 400 pound (muscle) lineman? You never hear any rap or metal songs about rugby.



I never hear any rap or metal songs about football either.

I hear metal songs about hockey. By your logic that says something.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 17, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> That made no sense. You seriously think a little skinny English guy could take on a 400 pound (muscle) lineman? You never hear any rap or metal songs about rugby.


Sdfsfg.

You ever seen a rugby player?

They're about twice the size of the average American Football player, without even having to wear armor.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> I never hear any rap or metal songs about football either.
> 
> I hear metal songs about hockey. By your logic that says something.


I've only heard like one metal song about football. I've heard a lot of rap songs  though. How bout dem chargers! Hockey is pretty beast, too.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 17, 2009)

Also why would having raps about something make it any better?

There's raps about killing people and getting arrested.


----------



## KittySama (Dec 17, 2009)

Heh.. What better way to make my first entrance to the forums than making an opinionative statement.  ~_^

As an American, and a proud one at that; I think I can safely say that AMERICAN FOOTBALL SUCKS. It really, really does.  You want to play a sport that actually requires some endurance and willpower, rather than a bunch of musclebound idiots running in short bursts, go play some REAL football. Or Soccer, as us Americans would call it.

Personally, I'm not a fan of either football. I prefer Rugby, Lacrosse, and Wrestling.  But thatâ€™s just me.  The fact still remains that the original football will always be better than the american rendition.

Thats my say. Enjoi.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 17, 2009)

KittySama said:


> Heh.. What better way to make my first entrance to the forums than making an opinionative statement. ~_^
> 
> As an American, and a proud one at that; I think I can safely say that AMERICAN FOOTBALL SUCKS. It really, really does. You want to play a sport that actually requires some endurance and willpower, rather than a bunch of musclebound idiots running in short bursts, go play some REAL football. Or Soccer, as us Americans would call it.
> 
> ...


 Internet high-five!
o/


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> Well, _yeah_. It's a competitive game which needs physical effort and skill, so I'd say it is a sport.



What about Cup-stacking?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

KittySama said:


> Heh.. What better way to make my first entrance to the forums than making an opinionative statement.  ~_^
> 
> As an American, and a proud one at that; I think I can safely say that AMERICAN FOOTBALL SUCKS. It really, really does.  You want to play a sport that actually requires some endurance and willpower, rather than a bunch of musclebound idiots running in short bursts, go play some REAL football. Or Soccer, as us Americans would call it.
> 
> ...



I don't practice from 3:20 to 7:00 every weekday so dumbshits and nerds can call me a musclebound idiot. Do you know how long it takes to get form tackling, blocking, and all the damn plays down? No, or else you would appreciate it a little more. It takes a lot of memory and quick thinking. Rugby and Hockey are also hardass sports. But you know what, two people throwing rocks at eachother until one passes out takes a lot of endurance and willpower, too.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Rugby = American Football for _Real_ men. They don't need no pussy armor.



But apparently they are pussy enough to make the hard hits that football has illegal.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

Ya know what's retarted though? If you hit a reciever's helmet with your shoulderpads or helmet while he's still in the air its considered like pass interference or something? It might be it's own foul. Anyway, that's bullshit.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ya know what's retarted though? If you hit a reciever's helmet with your shoulderpads or helmet while he's still in the air its considered like pass interference or something? It might be it's own foul. Anyway, that's bullshit.


That's a personal foul: unnecessary roughness. 


Football doesn't take endurance and willpower? I'm guessing you never played.  There is a LOT of difference between regular running up and down a field and running with pads+a helmet on and hitting people or blocking people.  You have no idea how tiring it can be, even if someone is in pretty good shape.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That's a personal foul: unnecessary roughness.
> 
> 
> Football doesn't take endurance and willpower? I'm guessing you never played.  There is a LOT of difference between regular running up and down a field and running with pads+a helmet on and hitting people or blocking people.  You have no idea how tiring it can be, even if someone is in pretty good shape.



Oh I thought you were talking to me on the second one. And thanx. Did you know it got changed to shoulderpads too? That's so stupid. That should be the challenge of throwing passes. Catching it without getting knocked the f*** out.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh I thought you were talking to me on the second one. And thanx. Did you know it got changed to shoulderpads too? That's so stupid. That should be the challenge of throwing passes. Catching it without getting knocked the f*** out.


Nah, my bad.  I was just too lazy to go quote the other person.  

Yeah, I did.  I support it, though.  It's perfectly easy to just tackle someone normal without trying to kill them.  I'm all for big hits, but going for the head is unnecessary.

What I do hate, though, is the NFL's tendency to overprotect the quarterbacks and kickers.  Any hand touches the QB's head and it's a 15 yard penalty.  Last Sunday I watched a kicker back up and trip over a defender that was on the ground and they called the defender for "running into" the kicker.  The defender was lying on the ground.  There was no running.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 17, 2009)

Yrr said:


> They're about twice the size of the average American Football player, without even having to wear armor.



Nice try.  Average rugby player is 6' 1'' 220 lbs.  Average football player is 6' 1'' 245 lbs.  If anything they're exactly the same and would beat the shit out of each other before they both pass out.



			
				MichaelFoster said:
			
		

> Ya know what's retarted though? If you hit a reciever's helmet with your shoulderpads or helmet while he's still in the air its considered like pass interference or something? It might be it's own foul. Anyway, that's bullshit.



You're trying to defend football and don't even know the rules?  Ugh.  It's a personal foul of the unnecessary roughness variety for leading with the shoulder or helmet to the head.  It's called protecting the defenseless receiver.



			
				KittySama said:
			
		

> You want to play a sport that actually requires some endurance and willpower, rather than a bunch of musclebound idiots running in short bursts, go play some REAL football.



Says the guy who's probably never played anything competitive beyond Halo.  You've obviously never played football and have no idea how taxing it is on the human body, or how intelligent you actually have to be in order to be any good at it at the collegiate and professional levels.  

Oh, and by the way, set your font back to default.  Nobody likes having to squint to read small italic text.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Nah, my bad.  I was just too lazy to go quote the other person.


 I would probably do the same thing.



> Yeah, I did.  I support it, though.  It's perfectly easy to just tackle someone normal without trying to kill them.  I'm all for big hits, but going for the head is unnecessary.


 I guess. It's not always about just getting them down for the play, it's also about wearing them down. I saw an accidental shoulderpad hit  on a Cowboys game and they called it and Wade Phillips and I were like WTF Ref!? I'm a Saints and Cowboys guy. What are you?



> What I do hate, though, is the NFL's tendency to overprotect the quarterbacks and kickers.  Any hand touches the QB's head and it's a 15 yard penalty.  Last Sunday I watched a kicker back up and trip over a defender that was on the ground and they called the defender for "running into" the kicker.  The defender was lying on the ground.  There was no running.


 Thats cos the quaterbacks get the interviews and get paid most, etc. They make sure they don't get hurt by stamping stupid rules in the book. The Cowboys' deffense is goin crazy on personal foul penalties this year. They need to try cover 2 deffense. There's less coming up from behind and facemasking the s*** out of people. It's more about making a pileup and getting the linebackers to lay em the f*** out.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You're trying to defend football and don't even know the rules?  Ugh.  It's a personal foul of the unnecessary roughness variety for leading with the shoulder or helmet to the head.  It's called protecting the defenseless receiver.


well ya know it doesn't happen too often and it's only a rule in the NCAA and NFL, and maybe highschool playoffs.
Plus, i'm an O and D tackle. I've already got to worry about what strategy to use against the guy across from me. I love getting the fat guys on offense. All you have to do is cut them, it's great. It's hard to block the little fast guys. I'm a beast at D though.
Oh and I have to worry about worrying about thirst, getting tired, or who the hell to block.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 18, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> That made no sense. You seriously think a little skinny English guy could take on a 400 pound (muscle) lineman?



Big muscle-bound "built-like-a-brick-privvy" *Samoan *rugby players, on the other hand, could probably take out a gridiron front-line like a steamroller...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 18, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Big muscle-bound "built-like-a-brick-privvy" *Samoan *rugby players, on the other hand, could probably take out a gridiron front-line like a steamroller...



Rugby?  You must be confused.  You're trying to talk about this big muscle-bound "Built-like-a-brick-shithouse" *Samoan* football player who could take out a rugby-line like a steamroller  : 

http://www.thesunblog.com/sports/archives/seau.jpg

http://i.a.cnn.net/si/multimedia/photo_gallery/2005/08/23/gallery.collisions/seau_22.jpg


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 18, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Rugby?  You must be confused.  You're trying to talk about this big muscle-bound "Built-like-a-brick-shithouse" *Samoan* football player who could take out a rugby-line like a steamroller  :
> 
> http://www.thesunblog.com/sports/archives/seau.jpg
> 
> http://i.a.cnn.net/si/multimedia/photo_gallery/2005/08/23/gallery.collisions/seau_22.jpg


He's like 90, get him out of here before he breaks a hip.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 18, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Rugby?  You must be confused.  You're trying to talk about this big muscle-bound "Built-like-a-brick-shithouse" *Samoan* football player who could take out a rugby-line like a steamroller  :



No, I regret to inform you that it's _definitely_ Samoan *rugby players* that could take out a gridiron-line like a hot knife going through butter  Heck, half of the finest rugby team in the world - the All Blacks from New Zealand - come from Samoa or other Pacific Islands...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonah_lomu

And can any gridiron team perform a haka to intimidate their opposition? No? Thought not


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 18, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> No, I regret to inform you that it's _definitely_ Samoan *rugby players* that could take out a gridiron-line like a hot knife going through butter  Heck, half of the finest rugby team in the world - the All Blacks from New Zealand - come from Samoa or other Pacific Islands...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonah_lomu
> 
> And can any gridiron team perform a haka to intimidate their opposition? No? Thought not



Samoan players weigh, what, 200 pounds? Trying to go through offensive line guys that weigh 300+ pounds? Can y'all say ROADBLOCK?


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 18, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Samoan players weigh, what, 200 pounds? Trying to go through offensive line guys that weigh 300+ pounds? Can y'all say ROADBLOCK?



Those players are only 300 pounds each 'cause they're wearing half a ton of padding and armour 

Besides, a Samoan rugby forward could run rings around a gridiron line-out 'cause the latter are only used to running in a straight line to crash headlong into the other team that is conveniently trying to do the same (the football equivalent of NASCAR driving around in circles)...


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 18, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> What about Cup-stacking?


It _is_ competitive. :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 18, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Those players are only 300 pounds each 'cause they're wearing half a ton of padding and armour
> 
> Besides, a Samoan rugby forward could run rings around a gridiron line-out 'cause the latter are only used to running in a straight line to crash headlong into the other team that is conveniently trying to do the same (the football equivalent of NASCAR driving around in circles)...


 You seriously know like, nothing about football. Padding probably weighs maybe 30 pounds. Shoulderpads weigh like 20 pounds and pants dont weigh anything pretty much. Plus, being a lineman, i would know that you definately don't go in one direction. Generally, you are trying to go in one direction (and that would be nice), but you have to chase down linebackers and ends, who are generally fast....who ARE fast. There are those nice plays where all you have to do is block the guy in front of you (pass plays). But mostly its chase a fast as hell guy down and get between him and whoever has the ball. If you don't, whoever has the ball gets layed out and its mostly your fault.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 18, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Those players are only 300 pounds each 'cause they're wearing half a ton of padding and armour



You of course realize that weigh ins are done during mandatory team physicals without any padding right?

To your link of the Samoan player, he's EXACTLY THE SAME as most football players.  Arguing which players could beat who is ultimately redundant because they all have the same body types for their respective positions.



> And can any gridiron team perform a haka to intimidate their opposition? No? Thought not



Why would they want to?  They're much more comfortable acting like Spartans.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjUvCrcEynw&feature=related


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 18, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Why would they want to? They're much more comfortable acting like Spartans.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjUvCrcEynw&feature=related


 "tonight! We die in New Orleans!!!"
high five for the Saints!


----------



## KittySama (Dec 18, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Says the guy who's probably never played anything competitive beyond Halo. You've obviously never played football and have no idea how taxing it is on the human body, or how intelligent you actually have to be in order to be any good at it at the collegiate and professional levels.


 
*For one:* I'll type how I please, and for your information; there are no italics involved. Still, I can respect the idea that it may be a little small. As you will notice, its bigger now. Hope you can see well enough to read it.

*For Two:* No reason to resort to personal attacks over a sports argument, dear god. Grow a little dignity and stick to the points. I made it clear in my post that everything I was saying is strictly opinionative; as I know I'm in a small majority of the populous when I choose to dislike American Football. Regardless, the fact still stands that in comparison to other sports I feel that American Football is a far cry from any real form of skill. Sure, guys are huge; because thatâ€™s all they need. To be able to run like hell for two minutes, take some hits and smash some people, and catch a goddamn ball once or twice a go. It's taxing on their bodies because they MAKE it taxing. Thatâ€™s what happens when you spend your whole life trying to condition yourself to be a steamroller and nothing else. Look at all the disgustingly huge bodybuilders we have, they could probably substitute for a ten foot thick concrete wall if they wanted to; doesn't mean they could compete in a sport for dick.

Overall the argument that a sport is good because of the size of its players is ridiculous. A sport, in my mind, should be something which is defined by the level of skill it requires to play adequately. Not how many pounds of protein you have to bulk on a day just to avoid being trampled by the other players.

*For three, just because I can't resist:* Competitive beyond Halo? I thought I made it somewhat obvious that I played Rugby, Lacrosse, and that I wrestled. Not to mention being a faithful P90X grad, and that I enjoy mountain climbing whenever I can manage to find friends who aren't too preoccupied with jobs to join me. (A harder task then the climb itself, most of the time. xP) But thatâ€™s pointless, really; I don't want to sound like I'm vying for bragging rights. So call me fat all you like, and I'll shut up about it. -shrug-

The real point I wanted to make was that had you looked over a few inches to my profile info, you would notice that I own a PS3. That I hate Xbox. (yet another decision which has drawn me hate from the general American population. >.>) 
Halo is utter shit. One of the saddest and most overrated excuses for a "good game" I've ever seen. I don't care what kind of hatred I'll pull down for saying that. Next time you want to be senile, check some facts first. And try to keep the argument in perspective with the thread.

With that in mind, good post though.. I actually kinda enjoy these sorts of good-natured bites back and forth. x3


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 18, 2009)

KittySama said:


> *For one:* I'll type how I please, and for your information; there are no italics involved. Still, I can respect the idea that it may be a little small. As you will notice, its bigger now. Hope you can see well enough to read it.
> 
> *For Two:* No reason to resort to personal attacks over a sports argument, dear god. Grow a little dignity and stick to the points. I made it clear in my post that everything I was saying is strictly opinionative; as I know I'm in a small majority of the populous when I choose to dislike American Football. Regardless, the fact still stands that in comparison to other sports I feel that American Football is a far cry from any real form of skill. Sure, guys are huge; because thatâ€™s all they need. To be able to run like hell for two minutes, take some hits and smash some people, and catch a goddamn ball once or twice a go. It's taxing on their bodies because they MAKE it taxing. Thatâ€™s what happens when you spend your whole life trying to condition yourself to be a steamroller and nothing else. Look at all the disgustingly huge bodybuilders we have, they could probably substitute for a ten foot thick concrete wall if they wanted to; doesn't mean they could compete in a sport for dick.
> 
> Overall the argument that a sport is good because of the size of its players is ridiculous. A sport, in my mind, should be something which is defined by the level of skill it requires to play adequately. Not how many pounds of protein you have to bulk on a day just to avoid being trampled by the other players.


Because this guy is absolutely huge and fat and slow, right?  Despite the fact that he runs a 4.24 40 yard dash. 

One of the hardest hitters in the NFL. He's a cornerback.  You know, one of the "little" fast guys.  

Stop stereotyping all football players.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 18, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Why would they want to?  They're much more comfortable acting like Spartans.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjUvCrcEynw&feature=related



Spartans, schmartans... you call THAT intimidating? THIS is intimidation for you...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 18, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Spartans, schmartans... you call THAT intimidating? THIS is intimidation for you...



Nah, you want to talk intimidating, Andre the Giant is about as intimidating as you could get. He once carried Arnold like a baby, turned a car over with 4 grown men inside, held his ground against 20 NFL players in a tug-of-war match (Andre in the middle and 10 NFL players on each side).


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 19, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Nah, you want to talk intimidating, Andre the Giant is about as intimidating as you could get. He once carried Arnold like a baby, turned a car over with 4 grown men inside, held his ground against 20 NFL players in a tug-of-war match (Andre in the middle and 10 NFL players on each side).



Yep, I agree that's intimidating


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 19, 2009)

Mayfurr said:


> Spartans, schmartans... you call THAT intimidating? THIS is intimidation for you...


You mean kind of like this?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 19, 2009)

This is my old friend Brandon Carter...wow I actually didn't know he was such a beast until I gave all these pictures a look. But anyway he plays for Texas Tech now and I hope he gets drafted.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3230/2998504286_38713aa859.jpg
edit: he used to go to my school that's how I met him.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 19, 2009)

He must have gotten these tats after he left Spring Hill (my school).
http://d.yimg.com/i/ng/sp/ap_photo/20090729/all/l3934496.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2457/3899629484_f2148de5df_m.jpg


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 19, 2009)

KittySama said:


> No reason to resort to personal attacks over a sports argument, dear god. Grow a little dignity and stick to the points. I made it clear in my post that everything I was saying is strictly opinionative; as I know I'm in a small majority of the populous when I choose to dislike American Football. Regardless, the fact still stands that in comparison to other sports I feel that American Football is a far cry from any real form of skill. Sure, guys are huge; because thatâ€™s all they need. To be able to run like hell for two minutes, take some hits and smash some people, and catch a goddamn ball once or twice a go. It's taxing on their bodies because they MAKE it taxing. Thatâ€™s what happens when you spend your whole life trying to condition yourself to be a steamroller and nothing else. Look at all the disgustingly huge bodybuilders we have, they could probably substitute for a ten foot thick concrete wall if they wanted to; doesn't mean they could compete in a sport for dick.



You want to explain to me how Bob Sanders, a 5' 6'' 200 lb Safety, is conditioning himself to be a steamroller and nothing else?  He's not disgustingly huge and has to remain fast in order to pursue running back and receivers.  You seem to think that the only positions on a football team is part of the offensive line.  The reason I make the remarks I do is because you make equally uneducated comments about a game you obviously don't understand.



> Overall the argument that a sport is good because of the size of its players is ridiculous. A sport, in my mind, should be something which is defined by the level of skill it requires to play adequately. Not how many pounds of protein you have to bulk on a day just to avoid being trampled by the other players.



You want ME to stick to the issues when you bring up something completely out of the blue that I never mentioned once?  Yeah, sure thing buddy.



> The real point I wanted to make was that had you looked over a few inches to my profile info, you would notice that I own a PS3. That I hate Xbox. (yet another decision which has drawn me hate from the general American population. >.>)



That all falls under the realm of shit nobody cares about in my book, hence why I never found a reason to stalk you and dig up as much info on you as humanly possible.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey guys, if American Football is "the best", how come Real Football Soccer is the most played sport internationally?


----------



## Dass (Dec 19, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Hey guys, if American Football is "the best", how come Real Football Soccer is the most played sport internationally?



Popularity has never been a measure of quality. If it is, explain Miley Cyrus/The Jonas Brothers.

That said, if a sport is only played by two countries, there's probably some underlying reason.

Therefore hockey is the superior sport.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie, hockey is pretty awesome. It's like lacrosse, football, and figure skating combined. Plus it's got cool team names like basketball and football. Plus, fights constantly break out so it's like basketball.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 19, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Hey guys, if American Football is "the best", how come Real Football Soccer is the most played sport internationally?





Dass said:


> Popularity has never been a measure of quality. If it is, explain Miley Cyrus/The Jonas Brothers.


little screaming girls play soccer.


----------



## Delta (Dec 19, 2009)

Gonna have to say Snowboarding beats out football [American or otherwise]
and Martial Arts Beats out Snowboarding.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 19, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> little screaming girls play soccer.


 This is a good point, but Soccer is popular for a good reason.

Even if you dislike it (I do), you can't deny it's a decent sport.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 19, 2009)

I find all sports boring.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 19, 2009)

Winds said:


> Gonna have to say Snowboarding beats out football [American or otherwise]
> and Martial Arts Beats out Snowboarding.


Well, yeah. Extreme sports get more points for being extreme.



Yrr said:


> This is a good point, but Soccer is popular for a good reason.
> 
> Even if you dislike it (I do), you can't deny it's a decent sport.


TWO-FACE!



Trpdwarf said:


> I find all sports boring.


 ...nerd


----------



## Yrr (Dec 19, 2009)

I find all sports boring.

Well, it's fun taking part, but I wouldn't choose to. But watching sport is just boring as fuck.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually, my favourite sport is streaking. :v


----------



## Yrr (Dec 19, 2009)

Streaking is fun until you get caught or another streaker runs past with a bigger dick than you.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 19, 2009)

Or you don't pay attention and run into each other.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 19, 2009)

Anal ensues.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 19, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well, yeah. Extreme sports get more points for being extreme.
> 
> TWO-FACE!
> 
> ...nerd



I fail to find spectator sports worth my time. You sit surrounded by fat drunk people, as fit people play (usually) with balls. Actually that doesn't sound too terribly different than the interwebs. Interwebs is more amusing. At least you don't have to see the wild snorlax's or undead people...edit: At least not in the flesh and blood.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 19, 2009)

I probably touched a football 5 times this season. But I'm a lineman. Wanna know why? Cos I'm the big boss!


----------



## Toonix (Dec 20, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> People haven't managed "fine".


The ones that get the properly serious holy-crap-my-neck-is-backwards injuries _aren't_ fine, no, but in the same way you could slip on a wet floor and get that. There are signs for wet floors, and I'm pretty sure people who play rugby, having actually _played goddamned rugby before_, seeing other people get hurt act as signs for 'Woah, I don't want that I'm outta here'.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

*walks in with a pillow and attempts to smother the life out of this thread* Hockey!


----------



## Cindercheth (Dec 20, 2009)

footfoe said:


> American football is the best sport in the world, i mean come on don't kid yourselves soccer is boring.



I think all sports are boring (unless you count the fringe "sports", like skiing!)


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Streaking is fun until you get caught or another streaker runs past with a bigger dick than you.



Sorry, I can't help myself.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 20, 2009)

Toonix said:


> The ones that get the properly serious holy-crap-my-neck-is-backwards injuries _aren't_ fine, no, but in the same way you could slip on a wet floor and get that. There are signs for wet floors, and I'm pretty sure people who play rugby, having actually _played goddamned rugby before_, seeing other people get hurt act as signs for 'Woah, I don't want that I'm outta here'.



Concussions for most of the 20th century weren't "holy-crap-my-neck-is-backwards" injuries.  Guys were maybe held out one or two plays and then sent back in after getting a whiff of some smelling salts.  It was unknown at that time what those injuries could actually lead to, especially when they happen on a repetitive basis.

Look at the Raiders of the 1970s.  They actually put casts on their forearms so they could bash them into the helmets of opposing players.  Jack Tatum was one of the most famous players to do that:  http://imagecache5.art.com/p/LRG/8/832/WQEY000Z/jack-tatum--fallen-prey--©photofile.jpg

And now those players who were constantly getting those concussions are facing the consequences.  They never knew when they had those injuries it increased the risk of dementia, Alzheimer's, and so on.  No one knew or told them it could happen, it was just "part of the game."  It wasn't until recently when the NFL and NFLPA have actually tried to examine the issue and push for more advanced helmet designs so that concussions happen less often.

By the way, most NFL players do make the decision to cut their careers short because of the threat of injury.  Barry Sanders and Tiki Barber were in the primes of their careers and could easily have played 4 or 5 more years, but knowing how injuries stack up over time and could lead to issues later in their lives, they decided to call it quits after so many years.  They are both from a more modern era of football where players are making those sorts of informed decisions, and it's not exactly easy to walk away from when teams are offering multi-million dollar deals.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 20, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Concussions for most of the 20th century weren't "holy-crap-my-neck-is-backwards" injuries.  Guys were maybe held out one or two plays and then sent back in after getting a whiff of some smelling salts.  It was unknown at that time what those injuries could actually lead to, especially when they happen on a repetitive basis.
> 
> Look at the Raiders of the 1970s.  They actually put casts on their forearms so they could bash them into the helmets of opposing players.  Jack Tatum was one of the most famous players to do that:  http://imagecache5.art.com/p/LRG/8/832/WQEY000Z/jack-tatum--fallen-prey--©photofile.jpg
> 
> ...



So did Troy Aikman after his last concussion, when docs told him either to retire or risk paralysis if he suffered another concussion.


----------



## Toonix (Dec 21, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Concussions for most of the 20th century weren't "holy-crap-my-neck-is-backwards" injuries.  Guys were maybe held out one or two plays and then sent back in after getting a whiff of some smelling salts.  It was unknown at that time what those injuries could actually lead to, especially when they happen on a repetitive basis.
> 
> Look at the Raiders of the 1970s.  They actually put casts on their forearms so they could bash them into the helmets of opposing players.  Jack Tatum was one of the most famous players to do that:  http://imagecache5.art.com/p/LRG/8/832/WQEY000Z/jack-tatum--fallen-prey--©photofile.jpg
> 
> ...


One, holy-crap-my-neck-is-backwards was meant to mean an injury that's quite serious. And for concussions, they are told to get the hell out of... You know what, I'm stopping know. The thread is getting clogged with your tick-tock reads.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 21, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I fail to find spectator sports worth my time. You sit surrounded by fat drunk people, as fit people play (usually) with balls. Actually that doesn't sound too terribly different than the interwebs. Interwebs is more amusing. At least you don't have to see the wild snorlax's or undead people...edit: At least not in the flesh and blood.



I'd say that's a fair and logical issue. Really, I went to the NASCAR race in Charlotte last year and while there were plenty of those types you described, most everyone else was quite decent.

But yes, logical complaint. *Nods.*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 21, 2009)

Toonix said:


> One, holy-crap-my-neck-is-backwards was meant to mean an injury *that's quite serious.* And for concussions, they are told to get the hell out of... You know what, I'm stopping know. The thread is getting clogged with your tick-tock reads.



The problem here is that some very serious injuries are hard to diagnose.  They aren't all "HOLY CRAP I BROKE MY LEG!" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ1iVRRu6w0) or "I think I just broke my spine" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SoDPFhT-u8) kind of injuries.  I bring up concussions because they aren't always obvious injuries and can be shrugged off as just having a headache but in reality are very serious and aren't treated by the players and medical staffs as such.  

It's pretty obvious to me you have no idea what you're talking about, hence why you're getting out of this thread.


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 21, 2009)

I somewhat like sports...but what I dont like is paying people millions of fucking dollars to play a game you can play in your own backyard!


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 21, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The problem here is that some very serious injuries are hard to diagnose.  They aren't all "HOLY CRAP I BROKE MY LEG!" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ1iVRRu6w0) or "I think I just broke my spine" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SoDPFhT-u8) kind of injuries.  I bring up concussions because they aren't always obvious injuries and can be shrugged off as just having a headache but in reality are very serious and aren't treated by the players and medical staffs as such.
> 
> It's pretty obvious to me you have no idea what you're talking about, hence why you're getting out of this thread.


Schmuck is making a very good point, Toonix.  He's not "tick tock reading", he's pointing out that some injuries have effects that aren't immediately noticeable.  Concussions are one of the few injuries in the NFL that can become life threatening or life shortening, yet they're often overlooked.  Sure, a broken leg is a major bitch and hurts worse than I can imagine, but it heals and life goes on.  If you damage your brain too many times, life might not go on.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 21, 2009)

Being a lineman gets pretty addicting sometimes. Like in the summer, I'll be listening to BMTH or Dimmu and I'll just get up and beat the shit out of something with a bat. And if I can't do that (most of the time), then I wrestle with my dog.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 21, 2009)

I am not fond of American Football.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Schmuck is making a very good point, Toonix.  He's not "tick tock reading", he's pointing out that some injuries have effects that aren't immediately noticeable.  Concussions are one of the few injuries in the NFL that can become life threatening or life shortening, yet they're often overlooked.  Sure, a broken leg is a major bitch and hurts worse than I can imagine, but it heals and life goes on.  If you damage your brain too many times, life might not go on.



Yeah my hands look like they've been sat on from blocking and I know a guy that sounds like Rocky Balboa because he gets concussions all the damn time.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 21, 2009)

It's not FOOTball if you carry it in your hands, silly americans. That game is called rugby.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 21, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Being a lineman gets pretty addicting sometimes. Like in the summer, I'll be listening to BMTH or Dimmu and I'll just get up and beat the shit out of something with a bat. And if I can't do that (most of the time), then I wrestle with my dog.


Stop trying to be cool and act tough.  No one gives a shit, seriously.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 21, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The problem here is that some very serious injuries are hard to diagnose.  They aren't all "HOLY CRAP I BROKE MY LEG!" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ1iVRRu6w0)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ_RR9WjUlI&feature=related
(Pro wrestler jumped off the top rope and landed on his leg, which snapped. On live TV too.)


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 21, 2009)

I hate all sports. 
And all footballers (soccer if you're american) are wimps and if they trip over or someone steps on their foot they fall to the ground grabbing their leg and crying in agony like big girl's blouses and they get carried away on the stretcher with their hands on their heads in a dramatic way.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 21, 2009)

OhBloodyHell said:


> I hate all sports.
> And all footballers (soccer if you're american) are wimps and if they trip over or someone steps on their foot they fall to the ground grabbing their leg and crying in agony like big girl's blouses and they get carried away on the stretcher with their hands on their heads in a dramatic way.



You'd be surprised.

I used to be able to get a ton of fouls when the ref was not looking...They pissed me off.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 21, 2009)

OhBloodyHell said:


> I hate all sports.
> And all footballers (soccer if you're american) are wimps and if they trip over or someone steps on their foot they fall to the ground grabbing their leg and crying in agony like big girl's blouses and they get carried away on the stretcher with their hands on their heads in a dramatic way.



It's all rigged to draw fouls against the opponents (the last few World Cups are prime examples. Players would fall even when an opponent barely touched them.)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Stop trying to be cool and act tough.  No one gives a shit, seriously.



Whoa, chill out Aberclam Lincoln. I wasn't trying to be a dudebro, I was just sayin that sometimes i get pumped listening to hardcore music. I hate football during two-a-days (summer two-a-day practices for those of you who don't know what that is) but I can't wait to play during spring and early summer.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2009)

OhBloodyHell said:


> I hate all sports.
> And all footballers (soccer if you're american) are wimps and if they trip over or someone steps on their foot they fall to the ground grabbing their leg and crying in agony like big girl's blouses and they get carried away on the stretcher with their hands on their heads in a dramatic way.



They do that if they get hit in the hand. Or don't get hit at all. It's called a bluff. If you took a ball like the ones professionals use on the head, kicked through half the field, you'd know they are NOT so fragile as it looks. That crap is hard like stone and it goes VERY fast.
BTW, do you know their shoes have SPIKES? have anyone ever stepped on YOUR foot with a spiked boot?

Though there are manlier sports, I won't deny that.



MichaelFoster said:


> I was just sayin that sometimes i get pumped listening to hardcore music.



Drink melissa.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 22, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I probably touched a football 5 times this season. But I'm a lineman. Wanna know why? Cos I'm the big boss!





MichaelFoster said:


> This is my old friend Brandon Carter...wow I actually didn't know he was such a beast until I gave all these pictures a look. But anyway he plays for Texas Tech now and I hope he gets drafted.
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3230/2998504286_38713aa859.jpg
> edit: he used to go to my school that's how I met him.





MichaelFoster said:


> well ya know it doesn't happen too often and it's only a rule in the NCAA and NFL, and maybe highschool playoffs.
> Plus, i'm an O and D tackle. I've already got to worry about what strategy to use against the guy across from me. I love getting the fat guys on offense. All you have to do is cut them, it's great. It's hard to block the little fast guys. I'm a beast at D though.
> Oh and I have to worry about worrying about thirst, getting tired, or who the hell to block.





MichaelFoster said:


> Being a lineman gets pretty addicting sometimes. Like in the summer, I'll be listening to BMTH or Dimmu and I'll just get up and beat the shit out of something with a bat. And if I can't do that (most of the time), then I wrestle with my dog.





MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah my hands look like they've been sat on from blocking and I know a guy that sounds like Rocky Balboa because he gets concussions all the damn time.



These are all posts from you drawing attention to yourself and/or bragging.  Stop trying to be cool, no one cares.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> These are all posts from you drawing attention to yourself and/or bragging.  Stop trying to be cool, no one cares.



I was reasurring all the pussy-ass nerds on this thread that football IS as hardcore as it looks. Except for that first one. That was actually a reference to a sketch-comedy video that A Day To Remember made. Stop being such a Clameron Diaz! We were kinda on the same page until you started acting like some kinda Earl Clambell or somethin.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 22, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I was reasurring all the pussy-ass nerds on this thread that football IS as hardcore as it looks. Except for that first one. That was actually a reference to a sketch-comedy video that A Day To Remember made. Stop being such a Clameron Diaz! We were kinda on the same page until you started acting like some kinda Earl Clambell or somethin.


I don't get why you're putting Clam in celebrities names and calling me them, but it's pretty lame to anyone that ISN'T 15.  Speaking of 15, you are that age.  You haven't even really played varsity yet.  Jr High doesn't count as hardcore football.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't get why you're putting Clam in celebrities names and calling me them, but it's pretty lame to anyone that ISN'T 15.  Speaking of 15, you are that age.  You haven't even really played varsity yet.  Jr High doesn't count as hardcore football.



I'm 16...Alexander Clam Bell!


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 22, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm 16...Alexander Clam Bell!


Just going by your FA page. 

And it still isn't funny.  I don't get it, either.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Just going by your FA page.
> 
> And it still isn't funny.  I don't get it, either.



It's fine. You shouldn't really think it's that funny. It's kinda hard to get. Clam is supposed to be a...just think of a big flappin clam.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 22, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's fine. You shouldn't really think it's that funny. It's kinda hard to get. Clam is supposed to be a...just think of a big flappin clam.


So you're equating clam to vagina?  Is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## Dass (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> So you're equating clam to vagina?  Is that what you're trying to say?



I dunno what he's getting at, I'm checking UD.
"1. n. Obscene. The female genitalia. "

Yep, seems likely.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> I dunno what he's getting at, I'm checking UD.
> "1. n. Obscene. The female genitalia. "
> 
> Yep, seems likely.


He should've just made a cat=pussy joke.  


Although I'm not quite sure how I'm being a vagina about this.  I mean, that doesn't even make sense in this scenario.


----------



## Dass (Dec 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Although I'm not quite sure how I'm being a vagina about this.  I mean, that doesn't even make sense in this scenario.



He called me a clam, too.

For pointing out he's more than a little pretentious occasionally 90% of the time. Which is a totally valid statement.

So if you think MichaelFoster is pretentious, I guess he says you're a cunt.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 23, 2009)

It's not really a joke, nor am I calling you a cooter. I just like putting "clam" in peoples names. Just keep in mind, nothing I say or do to you is personal. I don't really get serious on teh Internet too much.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I was reasurring all the pussy-ass nerds on this thread that football IS as hardcore as it looks.



 Rugby makes football look like ribbon gymnastics.
Mixed martial arts make Footbal look like a sitting in church.
Hockey makes Football look like an ass slap in the shower with a towel.



Ho hurr. :V


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's not really a joke, nor am I calling you a cooter. I just like putting "clam" in peoples names. Just keep in mind, nothing I say or do to you is personal. I don't really get serious on teh Internet too much.



You could at least have the dignity to actually mean what you say then.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Rugby makes football look like ribbon gymnastics.
> Mixed martial arts make Footbal look like a sitting in church.
> Hockey makes Football look like an ass slap in the shower with a towel.
> 
> ...



So I guess all the concussions, broken limbs, players being carried off on stretchers during football games is "wussy"? All the spectatular one-handed catches, amazing leaps, awareness to stay inbounds making a catch, escaping a sure tackle/sack, etc is 'wussy"?

You want to talk about the ugly side of football, look up Joe Theismann's career-ending injury on Youtube. Bet you anything you'll wince when you see.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> So I guess all the concussions, broken limbs, players being carried off on stretchers during football games is "wussy"? All the spectatular one-handed catches, amazing leaps, awareness to stay inbounds making a catch, escaping a sure tackle/sack, etc is 'wussy"?



Except that's an universal constant in ALL field sports?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> So I guess all the concussions, broken limbs, players being carried off on stretchers during football games is "wussy"? All the spectatular one-handed catches, amazing leaps, awareness to stay inbounds making a catch, escaping a sure tackle/sack, etc is 'wussy"?
> 
> You want to talk about the ugly side of football, look up Joe Theismann's career-ending injury on Youtube. Bet you anything you'll wince when you see.



I grew up with a football family. I am not convinced.
I also have a nice large scar on the top of my head from kendo. 



szopaw said:


> Except that's an universal constant in ALL field sports?



Yep, field and ringside. Some more than others too. That's why I am not convinced.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Except that's an universal constant in ALL field sports?



Not all sports have full-body padding. Like soccer? It's a bunch of skinny Italians (stereotype) running around in shinpads and polyester short sleeve clothes tripping eachother and pretending to be an airplane everytime they score. Now I put in all those stereotypical details for fun but keep in mind that i am saying that soccer isn't nearly as killer as football. Plus, I played soccer for four or five years so I've been there and done that.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Not all sports have full-body padding. Like soccer? It's a bunch of skinny Italians (stereotype) running around in shinpads and polyester short sleeve clothes tripping eachother and pretending to be an airplane everytime they score. Now I put in all those stereotypical details for fun but keep in mind that i am saying that soccer isn't nearly as killer as football. Plus, I played soccer for four or five years so I've been there and done that.



You know what's better than footbal? The fans of football and their petty rivaries. I got to watch a fight at the bus stop. Some redskins fan had started something with a Dallas fan.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Not all sports have full-body padding. Like soccer? It's a bunch of skinny Italians (stereotype) running around in shinpads and polyester short sleeve clothes tripping eachother and pretending to be an airplane everytime they score. Now I put in all those stereotypical details for fun but keep in mind that i am saying that soccer isn't nearly as killer as football. Plus, I played soccer for four or five years so I've been there and done that.



And a lot of the soccer injuries are played up for theatrics, so that the refs will call penalties on the opposition. NFL, the refs don't always call penalties (either they miss it or ignore it)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 23, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'd say that's a fair and logical issue. Really, I went to the NASCAR race in Charlotte last year and while there were plenty of those types you described, most everyone else was quite decent.
> 
> But yes, logical complaint. *Nods.*



Stereotyping aside, yeah you do find decent people there. But it's not my cup of tea I guess. I never had that patience to sit and watch people play with balls. But the people...just...I've not had good experiences go to those kinds of things.

Plus all the aggression sort of puts me off.

If I am going to sit on my ass that long I'd rather be playing a video-game or reading a good book. Or immersed in music. Or watching a myth busters marathon. That's my cup of tea.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You know what's better than footbal? The fans of football and their petty rivaries. I got to watch a fight at the bus stop. Some redskins fan had started something with a Dallas fan.



Yeah, and the Cowboys fan kicked the redskins ass. Didn't have to see that one to know.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, and the Cowboys fan kicked the redskins ass. Didn't have to see that one to know.



No, they both got arrested. The redskins Bitch did a good amount of damage on the Cowboy fan's face before the cops came.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Not all sports have full-body padding. Like soccer? It's a bunch of skinny Italians (stereotype) running around in shinpads and polyester short sleeve clothes tripping eachother and pretending to be an airplane everytime they score. Now I put in all those stereotypical details for fun but keep in mind that i am saying that soccer isn't nearly as killer as football. Plus, I played soccer for four or five years so I've been there and done that.



Yeah, not all sports have full-body padding. But there are those which are more brutal and violent than american football. Like Australian Rugby. Every kid can be a tough guy if they're heavier armoured than a mediaval knight.

Luckily for you, i don't see football (it's called football, not soccer, silly americans :V) as an especially masculine sport, since women's football if far more agressive. Catfights on the field FTW!


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, not all sports have full-body padding. But there are those which are more brutal and violent than american football. Like Australian Rugby. Every kid can be a tough guy if they're heavier armoured than a mediaval knight.



Aussie Rugby ain't a picnic in the park, I tell ya.

I like Mixed martial arts, BTW.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Every kid can be a tough guy if they're heavier armoured than a mediaval knight.


That's a lie.  Some kids are still bitches with pads on.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No, they both got arrested. The redskins Bitch did a good amount of damage on the Cowboy fan's face before the cops came.


I'm sure. Anyway, that's not the point. They shouldn't have been acting white trash. Plus, the Cowboys have a bigger stadium and hotter cheerleaders.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm sure.


Why are you assuming that liking a certain team makes you tougher and a better fighter than a person that likes a different team?  You're retarded.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I like Mixed martial arts, BTW.



Dudebro! 
No I'm just kiddin I watch UFC all the time.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm sure. Anyway, that's not the point. They shouldn't have been acting white trash. Plus, the Cowboys have a bigger stadium and hotter cheerleaders.



I wouldn't know and it is to be expected with sport team fights. It makes my job a little harder when two full grown men at the library fight about the Patriots and the Eagles.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 23, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Stereotyping aside, yeah you do find decent people there. But it's not my cup of tea I guess. I never had that patience to sit and watch people play with balls. But the people...just...I've not had good experiences go to those kinds of things.
> 
> Plus all the aggression sort of puts me off.



Fair points all around. I don't mind aggression, as long as it's respectful. In other words, I'd rather a driver attempt a pass cleanly or, at most, rub them a little. No need to senseless bumping, IMO.



> If I am going to sit on my ass that long I'd rather be playing a video-game or reading a good book. Or immersed in music. Or watching a myth busters marathon. That's my cup of tea.



I'm like that anymore as well. Hell, when races were shown a few years back, that's ALL I watched on Sundays. Anymore, I want to do other things.

And respect to the Mythbusters. Anytime they're on, I'm tuning in. Nice to meet another fan.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Aussie Rugby ain't a picnic in the park, I tell ya.
> 
> I like Mixed martial arts, BTW.



Yeah, what I said. And MMA is cool, but it sometimes has the same problems as other fighting sports - staging fights... ;/



Jashwa said:


> That's a lie.  Some kids are still bitches with pads on.



I said they CAN be, not that they neccesarily are :V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hockey makes Football look like an ass slap in the shower with a towel.



Explain this to me, since in hockey you wear the same amount of padding as football players.



> I also have a nice large scar on the top of my head from kendo.



Ronnie Lott had his finger amputated so he could keep playing without missing time.  A little more serious than a scar.



> The fans of football and their petty *rivaries*. I got to watch a fight at the bus stop. Some redskins fan had started something with a Dallas fan.



Nothing compared to European soccer RIVALRIES.



			
				Ty Vulpine said:
			
		

> You want to talk about the ugly side of football, look up Joe Theismann's career-ending injury on Youtube. Bet you anything you'll wince when you see.



Already posted, but that's still nothing compared to Napoleon McCallum: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImxR20TgNA0&feature=related

But as already pointed out, leg injuries are the way of field sports and happen in ALL of them.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 23, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Nothing compared to European soccer RIVALRIES.



Hehe, I have a footbal stadium near my uni. I get to see a shitload of police in full riotgear about once a month, when the two most popular local teams play against eachother XD



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Already posted, but that's still nothing compared to Napoleon McCallum: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImxR20TgNA0&feature=related
> 
> But as already pointed out, leg injuries are the way of field sports and happen in ALL of them.



And, as also mentioned, not only in the field. I'll just leave this here. My stomach cramps just by seeing it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 23, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If I am going to sit on my ass that long I'd rather be playing a video-game or reading a good book. Or immersed in music. Or watching a myth busters marathon. That's my cup of tea.



Then why the hell would you talk about sports on a forum. Wtf


Also, you wanna hear a joke?
Women's basketball.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 23, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i hate both. infact i hate most sports.


  Third.


----------



## Revy (Dec 23, 2009)

basketball is better because we can grind on each others bodies


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 23, 2009)

The only sports I like are WWE, Nascar, and Monster Jam.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> The only sports I like are WWE, Nascar, and Monster Jam.


Monster Jam and WWE aren't sports.  They're shows.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Monster Jam and WWE aren't sports.  They're shows.



I know Monster Jam's a show but WWE/WWF(during the 90's)/WCW(80's)/NWA(60's and 70's) aren't shows. I'm a proud pro wrestling fan.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I know Monster Jam's a show but WWE/WWF(during the 90's)/WCW(80's)/NWA(60's and 70's) aren't shows. I'm a proud pro wrestling fan.


Just because you're a fan doesn't mean it isn't a show.  I loved the WWF.  WWE, not so much.

Still, it's not a competition, it's a rigged show.  It's not a sport.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Just because you're a fan doesn't mean it isn't a show.  I loved the WWF.  WWE, not so much.
> 
> Still, it's not a competition, it's a rigged show.  It's not a sport.


I heard the writers are getting fire for new ones and I also heard that they are pushing for the teen audience more for SD and ECW.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Monster Jam and WWE aren't sports.  They're shows.



To be fair to Monster Jam, I think that should only apply to the free styling. They also race, which isn't a fan-determined part.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> To be fair to Monster Jam, I think that should only apply to the free styling. They also race, which isn't a fan-determined part.


Even if they do race at times, I still wouldn't consider it a sport.  


PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I heard the writers are getting fire for new ones and I also heard that they are pushing for the teen audience more for SD and ECW.


What's that have to do with anything?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Even if they do race at times, I still wouldn't consider it a sport.



How so?

Not flaming, just curious.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> How so?
> 
> Not flaming, just curious.


I didn't think you were flaming, lol.

Is the purpose of the race to see who wins?  Like, does it matter?  Or do they just race for the entertainment value of the race itself?  Does the winner get anything special for winning or does it count towards an overall standing?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> What's that have to do with anything?



idk?:???:


----------



## Revy (Dec 23, 2009)

This is retarded, Wresting has NEVER been a sport.

Just Scripted cable tv drama with bullshit implications.

besides it stopped being tolerable to watch 6 years ago.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Then why the hell would you talk about sports on a forum. Wtf
> 
> 
> Also, you wanna hear a joke?
> Women's basketball.



Uh...because you brought it up?

Funny you mention it. I seem to recall back in High School(well the one I graduated from) that the female half of sports (basket-ball, track, ect) being the one side that was bringing back wins to the school.

That said if I want to get up and do something physical, Martial Arts is a lot more interesting and useful than sports. Haha...fun times.



Revy said:


> This is retarded, Wresting has NEVER been a sport.
> 
> Just Scripted cable tv drama with bullshit implications.
> 
> besides it stopped being tolerable to watch 6 years ago.



You know that really isn't fair. Not all wrestling is that fake scripted crap.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I didn't think you were flaming, lol.
> 
> Is the purpose of the race to see who wins?  Like, does it matter?  Or do they just race for the entertainment value of the race itself?  Does the winner get anything special for winning or does it count towards an overall standing?



As far as I know, in the USHRA, there is no overall standing. Similar to drag raving, Monster Jam uses a bracket system that matches one against one, with quarter finals, semi finals, and a final.

To answer the question, most of the above. They do race for entertainment (I mean come on, monster trucks. Nuff said), but also to win. While the winner does receive a trophy and what not, there is no overall standing. They just keep it up until the season finale, which is the BIG race.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 24, 2009)

Revy said:


> basketball is better because we can grind on each others bodies



..... ah hahaha.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 24, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know that really isn't fair. Not all wrestling is that fake scripted crap.


I don't think he believes that.  He was addressing TV wrestling, not the kind that's in the olympics.



Captain Spyro said:


> As far as I know, in the USHRA, there is no overall standing. Similar to drag raving, Monster Jam uses a bracket system that matches one against one, with quarter finals, semi finals, and a final.
> 
> To answer the question, most of the above. They do race for entertainment (I mean come on, monster trucks. Nuff said), but also to win. While the winner does receive a trophy and what not, there is no overall standing. They just keep it up until the season finale, which is the BIG race.


Hmm.  I'm not sure.

It technically fits, I guess, but something feels off.  Maybe it's because it doesn't require as much physical strength/endurance as most sports do?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think he believes that.  He was addressing TV wrestling, not the kind that's in the olympics.
> 
> 
> Hmm.  I'm not sure.
> ...



You might have a point, considering a single 1v1 race barely lasts a minute. However, it can be argued that controlling one of those things takes a good bit of skill, considering how one has to apply the gas, brakes, front steer, and rear steer at the same time.

Honestly though, I'm not saying Monster Jame should be considered a sport, but neither am I saying no. Unlike other forms of racing like rallying, Formula 1, or even NASCAR, monster trucks just have a different purpose.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 24, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know that really isn't fair. Not all wrestling is that fake scripted crap.



Some of the injuries are very real. HHH's torn quadracep muscle, for example, John Cena's injury back in late 07, and of course, Sid Vicious's broken leg on live TV.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Some of the injuries are very real. HHH's torn quadracep muscle, for example, John Cena's injury back in late 07, and of course, Sid Vicious's broken leg on live TV.



That's not very impressing for what's supposed to be martial arts, if those injuries are the most noticable ones.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> That's not very impressing for what's supposed to be martial arts, if those injuries are the most noticable ones.



Some of the injuries are faked, some are real. You can usually tell if it's real by watching the "ref", they'll make an "X" with their arms or some similar motion as a signal to the people backstage that it's a real injury. Sometimes the wrestlers fake injuries as part of kafaybe.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Some of the injuries are faked, some are real. You can usually tell if it's real by watching the "ref", they'll make an "X" with their arms or some similar motion as a signal to the people backstage that it's a real injury. Sometimes the wrestlers fake injuries as part of kafaybe.



That's not what I was pointing at, it's just that a broken leg or back problems shouldn't really be worth noticing. You can get worse injuries by tripping on a sidewalk. Of course unless, as you said it was live on TV, it's the kind I linked to earlier. That shit looked nasty.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> That's not what I was pointing at, it's just that a broken leg or back problems shouldn't really be worth noticing. You can get worse injuries by tripping on a sidewalk. Of course unless, as you said it was live on TV, it's the kind I linked to earlier. That shit looked nasty.



A broken leg shouldn't be worth noticing? lolwut?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> A broken leg shouldn't be worth noticing? lolwut?



A simple broken leg, no. But a gutwrenching act like this (though I already linked it) sure is. I don't know how the one you mentioned looked, so I won't judge. But back problems are not really something worth mentioning, they should be norm after acrobations like that, just as much as severe concusion in boxing. There are no dramatic news that "a boxer had a concussion", it's a given sometimes mentioned as a curiosity.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> A simple broken leg, no. But a gutwrenching act like this (though I already linked it) sure is. I don't know how the one you mentioned looked, so I won't judge. But back problems are not really something worth mentioning, they should be norm after acrobations like that, just as much as severe concusion in boxing. There are no dramatic news that "a boxer had a concussion", it's a given sometimes mentioned as a curiosity.



I've seen that one, I've seen Joe Theismann's broken leg, Sid Vicious's broken leg, etc. They're all disgusting to watch, sure. The one I mentioned, Sid Vicious, he was hesitant to do any aerial moves and protested backstage, but was forced to, and did a simple jump with a boot to the face of his opponent from the second turnbuckle, and landed awkwardly on his left leg which snapped like spaghetti. It almost ended his career.


----------



## Revy (Dec 24, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Some of the injuries are very real. HHH's torn quadracep muscle, for example, John Cena's injury back in late 07, and of course, Sid Vicious's broken leg on live TV.


 k well some of the stuff they do can seriously injure the body

like getting your head planted is great.

accidents happen even if its not scripted


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 24, 2009)

Revy said:


> k well some of the stuff they do can seriously injure the body
> 
> like getting your head planted is great.
> 
> accidents happen even if its not scripted



And I remember "Stone Cold" Steve Austin getting piledrived onto his head by accident when Owen Hart mistakenly put Austin's head too far down. Austin sustained a "stinger" and literally couldn't feel his arms or legs for a minute or two.


----------



## Revy (Dec 24, 2009)

flying off top rope is fun too when u miss


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 24, 2009)

Revy said:


> flying off top rope is fun too when u miss



hard to argue with that :3


----------



## Revy (Dec 24, 2009)

i liked the TLC matches when those cool tag team ppl were still together hardy BOYZ n like those long hair jews and the white guy wif black bro LOL guud dayz


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 24, 2009)

Revy said:


> i liked the TLC matches when those cool tag team ppl were still together hardy BOYZ n like those long hair jews and the white guy wif black bro LOL guud dayz



I loved the Hardcore division, with the "24/7" rule (title had to be defended at any time, any where). Really made a lot of interesting matches.


----------



## Revy (Dec 25, 2009)

FUCK WHERE HAS THE "GOOD" WRESTLING GONE LOL


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 25, 2009)

Revy said:


> FUCK WHERE HAS THE "GOOD" WRESTLING GONE LOL



It died when WWE bought out WCW.


----------

